# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Επισκέψιμα Ναυάγια [Wrecks aground]

## triad

Σχεδόν 24 αιώνες μετά τη βύθισή του ανάμεσα στη Χίο και τις Οινούσσες, ένα αρχαίο ελληνικό εμπορικό σκάφος εξετάζεται από διεθνή ομάδα αρχαιολόγων με τη βοήθεια ρομποτικού υποβρύχιου οχήματος. Το ρομπότ SeaBED (πυθμένας) ολοκλήρωσε σε λίγες ώρες εργασίες που κανονικά θα χρειάζονταν προσπάθειες πολλών ετών και αποκαλύπτει στοιχεία για τις εμπορικές συναλλαγές του 4ου π.Χ. αιώνα.

Το ξύλινο πλοίο, που ανακαλύφθηκε το 2004 από Έλληνες ερευνητές στη διάρκεια χαρτογράφησης με σόναρ, βυθίστηκε σε νερά βάθους 60 μέτρων, μεταφέροντας περίπου 400 αμφορείς με κρασί και ελαιόλαδο -περισσότερους από κάθε άλλο γνωστό ναυάγιο.

Το ναυάγιο χαρτογραφείται τώρα από ομάδα του αμερικανικού Ωκεανογραφικού Ινστιτούτου του Γουντς Χολ (WHOI), του Ινστιτούτου Τεχνολογίας της Μασαχουσέτης, του ελληνικού υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλασσίων Ερευνών.

Η ομάδα χρησιμοποιεί το ρομπότ που αναπτύχθηκε στο WHOI για φωτομετρική χαρτογράφηση υψηλής ακρίβειας. Το Ινστιτούτο έχει μεταξύ άλλων κατασκευάσει το υποβρύχιο ARGO που ανακάλυψε τα ναυάγια του Τιτανικού και του Μπίσμαρκ.

Το SeaBED καταδύθηκε τέσσερις φορές, για τρεις ώρες κάθε φορά, και σάρωσε το ναυάγιο με σόναρ πολλαπλής δέσμης, περνώντας από πάνω με ακριβώς καθορισμένες κινήσεις. Το ρομπότ μετέδωσε έτσι 7.650 φωτογραφίες.

Η χαρτογράφηση, εκτιμούν οι ερευνητές, θα είχε διαρκέσει χρόνια αν πραγματοποιείτο με τη συμβατική μέθοδο, κατά την οποία οι δύτες σχεδιάζουν το πλάνο του ναυαγίου χρησιμοποιώντας μεζούρες και αδιάβροχα σημειωματάρια.

«Χρησιμοποιώντας αυτή την τεχνολογία, οι υποβρύχιοι αρχαιολόγοι απαλλάσσονται από εργασίες ρουτίνας για μέτρηση και σχεδίαση και μπορούν να αφιερωθούν σε όσα οι άνθρωποι κάνουν καλύτερα από τα ρομπότ: την ανασκαφή και την ερμηνεία των δεδομένων» σχολιάζει ο Δρ Σάινγκ, μέλος της ερευνητικής ομάδας.

Στην κλασσική αρχαιότητα η Χίος ήταν γνωστή για το περίφημο κρασί της. Κυριότερος πελάτης ήταν η Αθήνα, ωστόσο το πολύτιμο κρασί έφτανε μέχρι την Κύπρο και την Κριμαία. Παρά τον Πελοποννησιακό Πόλεμο και την παρακμή του αθηναϊκού κράτους, η Χίος παρέμενε δραστήρια στις εμπορικές συναλλαγές τον 4ο π.Χ αιώνα.

Επικεφαλής της επιστημονικής και τεχνικής ελληνικής ομάδας είναι ο γεωλόγος Δημήτρης Σακελλαρίου του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλασσίων Ερευνών, ενώ επικεφαλής της ελληνικής αρχαιολογικής ομάδας είναι η Κατερίνα Δελαπόρτα, διευθύντρια της Εφορίας Ενάλιων Αρχαιοτήτων.


www.in.gr

----------


## Antzoulis

Καλο θα ειναι να υπηρχε μια ενοτητα για ναυαγια! ξερω ειναι λιγο...αλλα ισως χρησιμο για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοτεροι!

----------


## Petros

Ειχα μαζεψει πολυ υλικο για ναυαγια για μια παρουσιαση και μαλιστα διαβαζοντας τις αιτιες, αποφασεις κτλ καταλαβα πολλα πραγματα.

Θα κοιταξω απο Δευτερα μηπως βρω τιποτα για την ενοτητα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Φορτηγά, δεξαμενόπλοια και επιβατηγά, βρίσκονται βυθισμένα έξω από τον Πειραιά
Πέτρος Στεφανής*
«Ο Σαρωνικός, η ευρύτερη γενικά υποθαλάσσια περιοχή του Πειραιά, μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί και χωνευτήρι ναυαγίων. Κουφάρια πλοίων παραμένουν κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ή μισοβυθισμένα κι εγκαταλελειμμένα, εδώ και δεκαετίες...». 
Βαπόρια που κάποτε ταξίδευαν, φορτηγά πλοία, δεξαμενόπλοια κι επιβατηγά, μέχρι και ένα ποταμόπλοιο βρίσκονται βυθισμένα στον Σαρωνικό από τη δεκαετία του '70. «Στην περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιά (ΟΛΠ), δηλαδή από το λιμάνι έως το Πέραμα, την Κυνόσουρα, την Ψυττάλεια και τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, υπάρχουν ναυάγια, δηλαδή μεγάλα βυθισμένα πλοία», εξηγεί στα «ΝΕΑ» ο Διονύσης Τερζής, πλοίαρχος και εκ των υπευθύνων του ΟΛΠ για την καταγραφή τους. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά, λίγο προτού βυθιστούν λόγω ατυχήματος, ρυμουλκήθηκαν έγκαιρα και απομονώθηκαν σε περιοχές όπου η βύθισή τους δεν εμποδίζει τη διέλευση άλλων πλοίων, συνήθως στις επισκευαστικές ζώνες του Πειραιά, αλλά και στις γύρω νησίδες του. Κάποια άλλα, που έμπασαν γρήγορα νερά, βούλιαξαν επιτόπου στον μέχρι και σήμερα υγρό τάφο τους. 
Ολυμπιακή «σκούπα» 
Ειδικά η προολυμπιακή εικόνα του βυθού της περιοχής θύμιζε υδάτινη χωματερή. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Τερζή, με νομοθετική ρύθμιση πριν από τους Αγώνες, ο ΟΛΠ ξεκαθάρισε σημαντικά το τοπίο. «Παλαιότερα, ακόμα και με γυμνό μάτι, έβλεπες στον Σαρωνικό ένα νεκροταφείο πλοίων. Πριν όμως από τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες έφυγε από τον βυθό κι η μαρίδα, τα εύκολα πλοία. Έτσι από το 2003 έως σήμερα έχουν ανελκυστεί και στη συνέχεια κοπεί για λαμαρίνες 120 ημιβυθισμένες ή βυθισμένες φορτηγίδες, καθώς και 40 μεσαίου μεγέθους πλοιάρια, από μικρά δεξαμενόπλοια και μότορσιπ έως ρυμουλκά, υδροπτέρυγα και αλιευτικά. Από το νερό βγήκαν επίσης τρία μεγάλα επιβατηγά πλοία (τα μισοβουλιαγμένα "Νήσος Χίος" και "Θησεύς" και το βυθισμένο "&para;γιος Νεκτάριος"), δύο ημιβυθισμένα υγραεριοφόρα - κινητές βόμβες (τα "Cape Sounio" και "Cape Akritas") καθώς και ένα επίσης ημιβυθισμένο ρο-ρο (φορτηγό πλοίο που μεταφέρει αυτοκίνητα), το "Αγία Κυριακή"». 
Πλέον, όπως ο ίδιος περιγράφει, το 90% των πειραϊκών ναυαγίων έχει απομακρυνθεί. «Τώρα, τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια, γίνεται η «χοντρή» δουλειά, απομένουν 12 ναυάγια σε μεγάλα βάθη, δύσκολο να βγουν. Τους τελευταίους μήνες πάντως κυνηγάμε ιδιαίτερα τις περιπτώσεις αυτές, και για να μπορέσουμε να τα απομακρύνουμε ήδη έχει ανατεθεί από τον ΟΛΠ σε καταδυτική εταιρεία η φωτογράφιση - αποτύπωσή τους. Βάσει αυτής της πραγματογνωμοσύνης, οι αρμόδιες επιτροπές του Οργανισμού και του ΥΕΝ προχωρούν τις διαδικασίες για την ανέλκυσή τους». 
Εμπόδιο πάντως στην ανέλκυση των ναυαγίων είναι το συνήθως ασύμφορο για τον αγοραστή - διαλυτή πλοίων κόστος του εγχειρήματος. Στις περισσότερες έως τώρα απόπειρες εκποίησής τους, στους σχετικούς ανοικτούς πλειοδοτικούς διαγωνισμούς του ΟΛΠ, δεν υπήρξε ιδιαίτερη ανταπόκριση. «Το κόστος για να επιπλεύσει ξανά ένα βυθισμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ μεγάλο, η προς πώληση μάζα του σε σίδερο είναι κατά πολύ φθηνότερη από τα έξοδα που απαιτούνται για να βγει στην επιφάνεια. Για παράδειγμα, για ένα πλοίο μήκους 150 μέτρων που θα πάει για κόψιμο, το βάρος του σε λαμαρίνες αξίζει από 150.000 έως 400.000 δολάρια, ανάλογα με την ηλικία και τη φθορά του», επισημαίνει ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Πλοιοκτητών Ρυμουλκών και Ναυαγοσωστικών Πλοίων, Κώστας Λυμπουσάκης, που διατηρεί μία από τις μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα στην Ελλάδα εταιρείες που ασχολούνται με ναυαγιαιρέσεις. 
Το κόστος ανέλκυσης 
Εκτός από σχετική εντολή ανέλκυσης από τον πλοιοκτήτη του, η ανέλκυση ενός ναυαγίου απαιτεί κατά τον κ. Λυμπουσάκη και ειδική μελέτη και τεχνική. «Αλλιώς προγραμματίζεις και ξεκινάς να το σηκώσεις, αλλιώς εξελίσσεται κι αλλιώς καταλήγει να βγει στην επιφάνεια. Στην πράξη συνεχώς προκύπτουν προβλήματα. Μπορεί για παράδειγμα από την ισχυρότατη πίεση το καράβι να ξαναβυθιστεί. Εξαρτάται από το είδος του πλοίου, πόσο στεγανό μπορεί να γίνει και με τι μέσα θα το βγάλεις πάνω. Στο 95% των περιπτώσεων που επιχειρήθηκε ανέλκυση με αφαίρεση του νερού και προσθήκη αέρα, κατέστη αδύνατη. Αντίθετα, επιτυχείς είναι συνήθως οι περιπτώσεις υποθαλάσσιου τεμαχισμού του πλοίου, αυτούσιο το ναυάγιο δεν βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια». Τα κομμάτια του προορίζονται για περαιτέρω τεμαχισμό σε λαμαρίνες, στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους στο διαλυτήριο Αλή Αγά της Τουρκίας. Ανάλογα με τη ζήτησή τους θα πιάσουν από 150 έως 200 δολάρια ανά τόνο... 
ΠΩΣ ΝΑΥΑΓΗΣΑΝ 
«ELENA MARIA»: Ενώ ήταν έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει από το Ικόνιο, το 1999, το φορτηγό πλοίο «Elena Maria» παρουσίασε δεξιά κλίση 45 μοιρών, λόγω λανθασμένης φόρτωσής του με κοντέινερς, που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τη βύθισή του. Σήμερα παραμένει στον βυθό, σε βάθος 30 μέτρων

«MELODY»: Το επιβατηγό πλοίο «Melody», που κάηκε το 1999. Για να μην καταλήξει, όπως το «Sea Diamond», ολοκληρωτικά στον βυθό, τραβήχτηκε στα ρηχά. Σήμερα, παρά τις αλλεπάλληλες προσπάθειες να εκποιηθεί μέσω δημοπρασίας, παραμένει ημιβυθισμένο βορειοανατολικά της νήσου Αταλάντης, με την πλώρη του έξω απ' το νερό.

«RASSA SAYANG»: Μήκους 169 μέτρων, το επιβατηγό «Rassa Sayang» βυθίστηκε, το 1980, με την αριστερή πλευρά του στον βυθό και τη δεξιά να παραμένει έξω απ' το νερό. Επανειλημμένες, αλλά ανεπιτυχείς είναι οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησής του απ' τον βυθό.

«AL KHALED IV»: Το ρο/ρο (φορτηγό πλοίο που μεταφέρει αυτοκίνητα) «AL KHALED IV». Από το 1996 παραμένει βυθισμένο στην επισκευαστική βάση Δραπετσώνας, σε βάθος 35 μέτρων.

Πηγή: Τα ΝΕΑ (23-4-2007)
http://ta-nea.dolnet.gr/print_articl...819&m=N18&aa=1

----------


## apeiranthos

> Ειχα μαζεψει πολυ υλικο για ναυαγια για μια παρουσιαση και μαλιστα διαβαζοντας τις αιτιες, αποφασεις κτλ καταλαβα πολλα πραγματα.





> Θα κοιταξω απο Δευτερα μηπως βρω τιποτα για την ενοτητα.


 
*Θα ήταν εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον, αν έβρισκες κάτι.*

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Φορτηγά, δεξαμενόπλοια και επιβατηγά, βρίσκονται βυθισμένα έξω από τον Πειραιά*
> *--------------------------*
> «ELENA MARIA»: Ενώ ήταν έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει από το Ικόνιο, το 1999, το φορτηγό πλοίο «Elena Maria» παρουσίασε δεξιά κλίση 45 μοιρών, λόγω λανθασμένης φόρτωσής του με κοντέινερς, που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τη βύθισή του. Σήμερα παραμένει στον βυθό, σε βάθος 30 μέτρων
> 
> «MELODY»: Το επιβατηγό πλοίο «Melody», που κάηκε το 1999. Για να μην καταλήξει, όπως το «Sea Diamond», ολοκληρωτικά στον βυθό, τραβήχτηκε στα ρηχά. Σήμερα, παρά τις αλλεπάλληλες προσπάθειες να εκποιηθεί μέσω δημοπρασίας, παραμένει ημιβυθισμένο βορειοανατολικά της νήσου Αταλάντης, με την πλώρη του έξω απ' το νερό.
> 
> «RASSA SAYANG»: Μήκους 169 μέτρων, το επιβατηγό «Rassa Sayang» βυθίστηκε, το 1980, με την αριστερή πλευρά του στον βυθό και τη δεξιά να παραμένει έξω απ' το νερό. Επανειλημμένες, αλλά ανεπιτυχείς είναι οι προσπάθειες αποκόλλησής του απ' τον βυθό.
> 
> «AL KHALED IV»: Το ρο/ρο (φορτηγό πλοίο που μεταφέρει αυτοκίνητα) «AL KHALED IV». Από το 1996 παραμένει βυθισμένο στην επισκευαστική βάση Δραπετσώνας, σε βάθος 35 μέτρων.
> ...


Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν αναφέρετε η βυθίσει του Jupiter της Ηπειρωτικής ,τον Οκτώβρη του 1988 ,έξω από την μπούκα του Πειραιά ,μετά τον εμβολισμό από ένα RO/RO .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ακόμη στο βυθό ή το κόψανε από νωρίς; Γιατί το άρθρο ανφέρεται  για την επιχείρηση καθαρισμού του βυθού.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Είναι ακόμη στο βυθό ή το κόψανε από νωρίς; Γιατί το άρθρο ανφέρεται για την επιχείρηση καθαρισμού του βυθού.


Πρέπει αν είναι ακόμη κάτω .Δεν νομίζω ότι το έχουν βγάλει !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή την παρατήρηση του mastrokosta. Είναι γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά ναυάγια στο βυθό του Σαρωνικού.

Ενα από τα πιο γνωστά είναι τo ΟΓ Υπχος Μερλιν του ΠΝ που πήρε μαζί του 44 ανθρώπους μετά από σύγκρουση με δεξαμενόπλοιο, το θέμα έχει απασχολήσει και το forum  παλιότερα (http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=549). Πρόσφατα ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης ανακ΄λυψε το ναυάγιο στα 95 μέτρα βάθος.

Ένα ακόμα ναυάγιο είναι του γερμανικού υποβρυχίου U133 που βυθίστηκε άυτανδρο στα ανοιχτά της Σαλαμίνας αφού χτύπησε σε νάρκη το Μάρτιο του 1942, το ναυάγιο βρίσκεται ακόμα και σήμερα στο βυθό (37.50°N, 23.35°E) και έχει και αυτό ερευνηθεί από τον Κώστα Θωκταρίδη.

----------


## Antzoulis

Γνωριζει καποιος πληροφοριες για το Αλβανικο πλοιο-ναυαγιο "ΕΝΙΝΑ". ?

*Το χειμωνα του 2003, μετα απο σφοδρη θαλασσοταραχη (θυελωδεις νοτιαδες), στην περιοχη Λουτσα της Πρεβεζας ναυαγησε ενα πλοιο, Αλβανικων συμφεροντων με Αλβανικο πληρωμα. 
Το ναυαγιο ωφειλοτανε σε μετατοπιση φορτιου (κουβαλουσε τσιμεντο). 
Το πληρωμα διεσωθηκε. Βγηκαν στην ακτη, η οποια ητανε περιπου ενα μιλι απο το ναυαγιο, και τους παρελαβε το λιμεναρχειο, χωρις να καταμετρηθουν απωλειες σε ανθρωπους.* 

κατι παραπανω?

----------


## xara

IMO NoName Enina/ TypeGeneral Dry Cargo/ Year Built1959 /GRT761 NRTDWTWhere BuiltBuilder/Owners/OperatorsShkelqim Sinanaj/ Port of RegistryFlagAlbania /Year ScrappedExNotes
http://www20.brinkster.com/worldship...?details=10626

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει φωτο

----------


## Antzoulis

thank you!  :Wink:  οποιος εχει ή γνωριζει αλλες πληροφοριες θα με ενδιεφερε! Εαν υπαρχει και καμια φωτογραφια!

----------


## περιηγητης

Ας ονομασουμε Επισκεψιμα Ιστορικα Ναυαγια αυτα που μπορουμε να προσεγγισουμε χωρις ιδιαιτερο εξοπλισμο., καταγραφοντας συγχρονως και την ιστορια τους
Ναυαγια ενοουνται επισης και οι Προσαραξεις.

----------


## περιηγητης

Προκειται για προσαραγμενο πλοιο στην Ακρα Λιγγι στις νοτιες ακτες της Καρπαθου. 

Δεν γνωριζω περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την ταυτοτητα του σκαφους. Βρεθηκα στο νησι το περασμενο καλοκαιρι και απλα φωτογραφησα το ναυαγιο απο μακρυα. 

Η Ακρα Λιγγι ειναι ενα Ακρωτηριο που ανηκει εξ ολοκληρου στην ιδιοκτησια του αεροδρομιου της Καρπαθου και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα προσεγγισης του ναυαγιου παρα μονο απο τη θαλασσα. Αναφερω την πιθανοτητα η προσεγγιση του ναυαγιου να χρειαζεται ειδικη αδεια λογω του αεροδρομιου

Ρωτωντας τους ντοπιους εμαθα οτι προκειται για Τουρκικο πλοιο, που
αμεσως μετα την προσαραξη του καταληστευθηκε απο διαφορους ''ενδιαφερομενους''.

Εδω αξιζει να αναφερθει ο σεβασμος που χρειαζεται να δειχνει ο επισκεπτης ενος ναυαγιου. Στην Μ. Βρετανια πχ, που ειναι και η μοναδικη χωρα στον κοσμο μεχρι στιγμης που εχει φτιαξει νομο με θεμα τα ναυαγια, (Receiver of Wreck) ο επισκεπτης εχει το δικαιωμα μονο της φωτογραφησης. Για οποιαδηποτε αλλη επεμβαση στο ναυαγιο που επισκεπτεται πρεπει να παρει αδεια απο τις τοπικες αρχες. Υπαρχει η γενικη αισθηση οτι τα ναυαγισμενα πλοια πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζονται σαν μουσεια.

φωτο 
Περιηγητης

----------


## Ellinis

To ίδιο άγνωστο φορτηγό από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Όπως φαίνεται από τη μέση και πίσω το έχει φάι το κύμα.

unkn at akra liggi karpathos GR.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Πάντως δεν είναι λίγα τα προσαραγμένα καράβια που κοσμούν τις ακτές μας. 

Ο Παναγιώτης στη Ζάκυνθο,
ο Δημήτριος στο Γύθειο
το Δημήτριος Π. στη Γραμβούσα
ένα αλιευτικό στο Καλαμάκι Μεσσήνης
το Northland στο Διακόφτι Κυθήρων
ένα φορτηγό στη Μήλο
και το Ολυμπία στην Αμοργό

είναι κάποια που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.

----------


## περιηγητης

Το προσαραγμενο πλοιο στην Γραμβουσα δεν ειναι αγνωστο. 

Προκειται για το Μοτορσιπ Δημήτριος Π, ολικής χωρητικότητας 325 κόρων, καθαρής 175 κόρων, μήκους 146 ποδιών, ναυπηγήσεως του 1921.
Το σκάφος απεπλευσε την 30η Δεκεμβρίου του 1967 από την Χαλκίδα, με 440 τόνους τσιμέντα και προορισμό την βόρεια Αφρική. Λόγω καιρού, αναγκάστηκε να αγκυροβολήσει στον Όρμο Διακοφτη των Κυθηρων

Στις 6 Ιανουαρίου απεπλευσε για τον προορισμό του, όμως συνάντησε και πάλι δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες και αναγκάστηκε να αλλάξει πορεία προς τις δυτικές ακτές της Κρήτης.

Αγκυροβόλησε στην νότια πλευρά της νήσου Ήμερη Γραμβουσα σε απόσταση200 περίπου μέτρα από την ακτή και έριξε και τις δυο άγκυρες. 

Στις 8 Ιανουαρίου του 1968και περί ώρα 13.15 κόπηκε η αλυσίδα της δεξιάς άγκυρας και ο κυβερνητης προσπάθησε να κρατήσει το σκάφος με τη βοήθεια της μηχανής, όμως τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε, το σκάφος προσάραξε με την αριστερή πλευρά και το μηχανοστάσιο κατακλύστηκε από νερά. 

Ο κυβερνήτης διέταξε την εγκατάλειψη του σκάφους και το πλήρωμα παρέμεινε στην Ήμερη Γραμβουσα μέχρι τις 10 του Ιανουαρίου, λόγω κακών καιρικών συνθηκών και τελικά παρελήφθησαν από το αντιτορπιλικό Ιεραξ που είχε καταπλεύσει στην Σούδα. 


βιβλιογραφια 
Χ. ΝΤΟΥΝΗΣ 
Ναυαγια στις Ελληνικες θαλασσες

----------


## Ellinis

'Eχεις δίκιο, το έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα εδώ οτι λεγόταν ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π. και κάποια στοιχεία ακόμη.

----------


## περιηγητης

Η σελιδα που με παραπεμπεις ειναι πολυ χρησιμη.    Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα φορτηγό στον κόλπο της Βρωμολίμνης στην Κίμωλο, στη θέση 36&#176; 50,027' Β 24&#176; 35,281' Α. Δεν ξέρω πως βούλιαξε ίσως βρήκε στις ξέρες στα βόρεια της Κιμώλου, ίσως να μετέφερε μετάλλευμα και να μετατοπίστηκε και να το έκατσαν εκείγια να σωθούν. Υπήρχε μια φήμη ότι ήταν το πρώτο βαπόρι του Βεντούρη αν και δεν νομίζω να ισχύει. Επίσης δεν ξέρω σε ποιά κατάσταση είναι σήμερα μια και σημειώνεται στους χάρτες αλλά στο google earth πέφτει πάνω στην ραφή δύο φωτογραφιών, η φωτογραφία είναι από το καλοκαίρι του 1988.
wreck.jpg

----------


## Leo

Κάτι έχω ακούσει γι αυτό Παναγιώτη. Το ψάχνω και απαντώ αύριο!

----------


## Leo

Καθυστερημένα μέν, αλλά με λίγες ακόμη πληροφορίες δε. Ντόπιοι Κιμωλιάτες μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν ακούσει το συγκεκριμένο ναυάγιο να έχει σχέση με τις οικογένειες των εφοπλιστών Βεντούρη. Μου ανέφεραν ότι τώρα είναι σχεδόν στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ότι έχει απομείνει και ότι το φορτίο του ήταν αλεύρι. Η περιοχή υπήρξε παράδεισος ψαρέματος και αυτό εξακολουθεί να ισχύει μέχρι και σήμερα  :Wink: .

----------


## Ellinis

Και από μια καρτ ποστάλ το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στην Αμοργό.

oly1.jpg




> Wrecked 13.02.1980 off Akra Kalotari,south-west Amorgos Island.Built 1950 by Goole,1126gt,loa 66,25m,Cyprus flag,owner Van Lake Marine Co.Ltd.


Πηγή

----------


## mastrovasilis

ΗΛΙΟΒΑΣΙΛΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΥ.

SHIP NAME EUROBULKER X
ΜΗΚΟΣ   180 M
ΠΛΑΤΟΣ   40 Μ

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΑΘΟΣ 38 Μ

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΞΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ LINK ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ.http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/TheAbyss/110333
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ

1.jpg

DSC00085.jpg

DSC00084.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## Κουμπαρος

*Το Ναυάγιο του Ζηνοβία* Το Ζηνοβία θεωρείται ένα από τα δέκα καλύτερα ναυάγια του κόσμου, και σίγουρα το καλύτερο ναυάγιο της μεσογείου. Βυθίστηκε στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι σαν ένας σύγχρονος Τιτανικός στις 7 Ιουνίου 1980 έξω από το λιμάνι Λάρνακας. 
Ας   πάρουμε όμως τα πράγματα από την αρχή. Το πλοίο Σουηδικής προελεύσεως κατασκευάστηκε το 1979 από την εταιρία KOCKUMS στο Μάλμο της Σουηδίας . Έχει 173 μέτρα μήκος 23 μέτρα πλάτος και 13 μέτρα ύψος. Εφοδιασμένο με σύγχρονα για την εποχή συστήματα πλοήγησης , ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι στις 4 Μαΐου 1980 από το Mάλμο της Σουηδία. Φορτωμένο με 108 φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα, αρκετά  εμπορεύματα και 140 επιβάτες κατευθυνόταν για την Μεσόγειο θάλασσα και την αγορά της Μέσης Ανατολής και συγκεκριμένα της Συρίας. 
Στις 22 Μαΐου μπήκε στην Μεσόγειο και έκανε τον πρώτο του σταθμό στο Λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης. Αφού έμεινε για δύο μέρες στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου αναχώρησε για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Στα μέσα της διαδρομής μεταξύ Αθήνας και Ηρακλείου το πλοίο παρουσίαζε σοβαρά προβλήματα . Οι αντλίες που ρύθμιζαν το σύστημα αντιστάθμισης είχαν βάλει περισσότερο νερό σε ορισμένες δεξαμενές από το κανονικό. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να χάσει την ισορροπία του. Ο καπετάνιος κατάφερε να πάρει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπου μετά από 4 μέρες κατάφεραν να αντλήσουν το επιπλέον νερό και νόμισαν ότι έλυσαν το πρόβλημα. Έτσι το πλοίο ξεκίνησε εκ νέου το ταξίδι του για την Συρία. Στις 3 Ιουνίου έκανε σταθμό στην Λάρνακα όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι το πρόβλημα με την άντληση νερού εξακολουθούσε να υπάρχει. Ο υπολογιστής που έλεγχε την άντληση νερού δεν λειτουργούσε και οι πλαϊνές δεξαμενές έβαζαν νερό ανεξέλεγκτα. Το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε 2000 μέτρα μακριά από το λιμάνι και αγκυροβόλησε εκεί περιμένοντας κάποια πιθανή λύσει στο πρόβλημα. Όλο το πλήρωμα είχε μεταφερθεί στην ξηρά. Το πλοίο άρχισε σιγά σιγά να παίρνει κλίση προς την δεξιά του πλευρά. Στις 7 Μαΐου 1980 και ώρα 2.30 το πλοίο έφτασε στον τελικό του προορισμό, 42 μέτρα κάτω από το νερό στην θαλάσσια περιοχή Λάρνακας. H ακριβείς του θέση είναι 34,53.5 N,  33,39.1 E. Μαζί του βυθίστηκαν και εμπορεύματα αξίας πέραν των 200 εκατομμυρίων λιρών. Ανάμεσα στα εμπορεύματα υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα, φορτηγά, συστήματα κλιματισμού, παιχνίδια φαγώσιμα. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι το γεγονός ότι σε ένα από τα containers υπήρχε 1 εκατομμύριο αυγά, πολλά εκ των οποίων βρίσκονται ακόμη σε άρτια μορφή στον πάτο της θάλασσας. 
Σήμερα το Ζηνοβία έχει μετατραπεί σε ένα υπέροχο τεχνητό ύφαλο που φιλοξενεί χιλιάδες είδη ψαριών. Θεωρείτε σαν ένας υποβρύχιος παράδεισος για τους δύτες λόγω των ζεστών νερών της Κύπρου και της πλούσιας ζωής γύρω από το πλοίο Πέραν των  100 000 δυτών επισκέπτονται κάθε χρόνο το πλοίο για να δουν από κοντά ένα από τα καλύτερα ναυάγια του κόσμου. 


Πηγή: Περιοδικό "Το ψάρεμα και τα μυστικά του"

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε αυτή τη σελίδα υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από το ναυάγιο http://www.tabadivingcyprus.com/comp...9/startpage,1/
Κάπου είχα δει ότι υπάρχει και κάποιο τουριστικό υποβρύχιο που κάνει επισκέψεις στο ναυάγιοα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα...

----------


## caterina75

> ΗΛΙΟΒΑΣΙΛΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΥ.
> 
> SHIP NAME EUROBULKER X
> ΜΗΚΟΣ   180 M
> ΠΛΑΤΟΣ   40 Μ
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΑΘΟΣ 38 Μ
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΞΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ LINK ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ.http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/TheAbyss/110333
> ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ


Που βρίσκεται?

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Που βρίσκεται?


ΒΡΙΣΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟ 3 ν.μ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΥΚΑΝΤΙ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για την ακρίβεια 38° 22',126 Β 23° 41',909 Α.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Για την ακρίβεια 38° 22',126 Β 23° 41',909 Α.


Παναγιωτη μου τωρα την καλυψες στα σιγουρα!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Κάπου κοντά στο Καστέλι Χανίων, το φορτηγό Santa Maria προσαραγμένο. Από τότε που τραβήχτηκη η φωτογραφία έχει γύρει ακόμη περισότερο.

sabtuntitled1.jpg

Πηγή άγνωστη εφημερίδα.

----------


## Leo

Δεν ξέρω γιατί φίλτατε Ελληνίς, αυτό το ναυαγίο μου βγάζει μια ντροπή. Δηλαδή νομίζω με κοιτά και ντρέπεται για την κατάντια του. Μην με ρωτήσετε γιατί αυτό ενοιωσα όταν το έιδα...

----------


## xara

Ένα σημαντικό ναυάγιο, βόρεια της νήσου Κέας, ανακάλυψε η καταδυτική ομάδα Kea Dive Expedition. Πρόκειται για το liner S/S BURDIGALA, το οποίο βυθίστηκε το 1916 απο γερμανικό υποβρύχιο και βρίσκεται σε όρθια θέση, σε βάθος 70 μέτρων. 
Είχε μήκος 180 μ. και ήταν 12300 τόννων.
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1897, στο Γκντάνσκ, απο την εταιρεία F. Schisau, για την εταιρεία Hapag, ως S/S Kaiser Friedrich και δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Αμβούργο-Ν.Υόρκη.
Την 1/5/1912, επωλήθη στη νεοσύστατη γαλλική εταιρεία Compagnie de Navigation Sud-Atlantique μετονομάσθηκε σε BURDIGALA και δρομολογήθηκε Γαλλία Ν.Αμερική. Κατα τον Α' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, τον Μάρτιο του 1915, επιτάχθηκε, μετασκευάστηκε σε μεταγωγικό και τελικά βυθίσθηκε στις 14/10/1916, απο το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο U-73, το οποίο είχε ποντίσει και τις νάρκες, πάνω στις οποίες είχε προσκρούσει και βυθιστεί και ο ΒΡΕΤΤΑΝΙΚΟΣ.
Περισσότερα για το επισκέψιμο αυτό ναυάγιο, στην ιστοσελίδα του Kea Dive http://keaexpedition2008.wordpress.c...7/day-7-27908/ και http://keaexpedition2008.wordpress.c...6/day-6-26908/
Πηγή: ΤΑ ΝΕΑ

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

_Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1997, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το κουφάρι βρίσκεται ακόμα στην ίδια θέση. Δεν λέω, προς το παρόν, που είναι, να δω εαν θα το γνωρίσει κανείς._ 
_ναυάγιο.jpg_

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν 4-5 χρόνια ήταν ακόμη εκεί, και το όνομα του ήταν ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. 
Βαπόρι ναυπήγησης 1950, το τέλος του ήρθε στις 13-2-80 στην Αμοργό. 
Νομίζω πως η τοποθεσία λέγεται Καλοτάρι.

Περισσότερα για την ιστορία και φωτογραφίες του όταν ταξίδευε εδώ.

----------


## sylver23

και αν δεν κανω λαθος εχουν γυριστει και καποια πλανα απο μια ταινια ,ονομα δεν θυμαμαι.με καταδυσεις ηταν το θεμα της.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ellinis, η τοποθεσία είναι Καλοταρίτισσα. Το έχω και εγώ φωτογραφήσει το 1995. 

Επίσης, το ναυάγιο του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ δεν είναι και αυτό έξω από την Κυνοσούρα?

----------


## aegina

To  kalokairi pou imoun sto nisi itan akoma ekei.I tainia legetai aperanto galazio oso gia to ploio to exoun san axiotheato.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το βρήκατε λοιπόν.Είναι όντως στην ωραία Αμοργό, πολύ κοντά στην παραλία της Καλοταρίτισσας. Τις λεπτομέρειες που έγραψε ο Ελληνίς ομολογώ ότι δεν τις ήξερα, π.χ. την ημερομηνία που εξώκειλε το πλοίο, όνομα και έτος ναυπήγησης.
Είχα την ευκαιρία να ανέβω στο πλοίο το καλοκαίρι του '96, προσεγγίζοντας με φουσκωτό. Λόγω της κλίσης του, θέλει πολύ προσοχή όταν περπατάς πάνω. Είναι και σκουριασμένο. Θυμάμαι, χαρακτηριστικά, ότι στο χώρο του ασυρμάτου υπήρχε κρεμασμένη μια μικρή αφίσα του ηθοποιού Charles Bronson, μάλλον από την ταινία "Και οι επτά ήταν υπέροχοι", η οποία ήταν ήδη ξεθωριασμένη... Τώρα, πλέον, υποθέτω ότι δεν θα φαίνεται καν! 
Ιδού, τώρα, μια φρέσκια φωτο που ψάρεψα από το Internet (φέρεται να έχει ληφθεί τον περασμένο Αύγουστο) , και ακολουθεί μια δική μου φωτο της παρακείμενης παραλίας της Καλοταρίτισσας.  :Wink:  :Wink: 
 
kalotaritissa.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εδώ έχουμε ανεβάσει και μια καρτ ποστάλ της Αμοργού με θέμα το ναυάγιο. 
Μάλλον από τη μεριά που το χτυπάει το κύμα έχει κάνει τρύπα και το σκαρί του έχει πλεόν λυγίσει.

----------


## Ellinis

> Επίσης, το ναυάγιο του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ δεν είναι και αυτό έξω από την Κυνοσούρα?


Ναι, το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ βυθίστηκε κάπου μεταξύ Αταλάντης και Κυνοσούρας.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο νησάκι Περιστέρι των Σποράδων υπάρχει μισοβυθισμένο το μικρό μότορσιπ "Αλόννησος". 
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το λεύκωμα "_Νησάκια και βραχονησίδες"_ που πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε με _Τα Νέα_. Στη λεζάντα μιλάει για 2 ναυάγια.

Ξέρουμε πως κατέληξε εκεί;

allonisos wreck at Peristeri Isle.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

μεταξυ Ψυταλειας και Κυνοσουρας καπου στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 70 ενα δεξαμενοπλοιο με το ονομα ΧΡΥΣΗ 2000 ton περιπου ναυαγισε λογω διαροης 
Για αρκετα χρονια υπηρχε τσαμαδουρα που επεσημενε το ναυαγιο τωρα αν και το ναυαγιο υπαρχει ακομα ο σημαντηρας δεν υπαρχει πια

----------


## Seatrek

> ΗΛΙΟΒΑΣΙΛΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΝΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΥ.
> 
> SHIP NAME EUROBULKER X
> ΜΗΚΟΣ 180 M
> ΠΛΑΤΟΣ 40 Μ
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΑΘΟΣ 38 Μ
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΞΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ LINK ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ.http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/TheAbyss/110333
> ...


Φωτογραφιες του Βυθισμενου Eurobulker
μπορειτε να δειτε στο site του φιλου μου και συνδυτη Γιαννη Δημαρεση
http://www.dpgr.gr/usergalleries/thu...hp?album=17311

Με εκτιμηση
Γιωργος Αλεξοπουλος

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και λίγο οφτόπικ μια και δεν είναι επισκέψιμο (τουλάχιστον με συνήθη μέσα) μια και είναι στα 88 μέτρα, αλλά έχω πάθει χουνέρι από αυτό. Μια φορά ταξιδεύοντας για Αίγινα με ιστιοπλοϊκό χτύπησε το αλάρμ του VHF γιατί για  κάποιο μυστηριώδη λόγο άλλαξε το κανάλι από το 16, επειδή ήμουν πιο κοντά πήγα να δω τι είναι το πρώτο που κοίταξα ήταν το GPS και έδειχνε ότι ήμασταν πάνω από αυτό μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι δεν ήταν το GPS αλλά το VHF δίπλα που φώναζε και δεν ήταν προειδοποίηση προσάραξης (grounding alarm) πήγε η ψυχή μου στην Κούλουρη (αντί στην Αίγινα). Είναι στη θέση 37° 53,15' Β 023° 35,73' Α, ξέρει κανείς ποιο πλοίο είναι αι πότε βούλιαξε;
0203_04.jpg

----------


## Django

Ομολογουμένως την ιστορία του Zenobia δεν την ήξερα. Τουλάχιστον, γλίτωσε την μετασκευή   που υπέστησαν τα αδελφά του.

----------


## Trakman

Ό,τι έχει απομείνει απο το ναυάγιο του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ, λίγα μέτρα μόλις από την παραλία των Αραχωβίτικων, κοντά στο Ρίο. 

_"Εθνικότης :Ελληνικό
Χωρητικότητα:640 κόρων καθ.359 κόρων
Μήκος: 771 πόδια
Ετος ναυπήγησης:1899 στη Γερμανία
Θέση Ναυαγίου:Παραλία Αραχωβιτίκων

__Το Ιωάννης Νομικός την 24/4/1941 χτυπήθηκε από Γερμανικά αεροπλάνα και προσαράθηκε στην ακτή Αραχωβιτίκων. Στην συνέχεια στη θέση αυτή βομβαρδίστηκε πάλι με εμπρηστικές βόμβες και βυθίστηκε σε ρηχά νερά." 
_

Πηγή, όπου υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για πολλά ναυάγια του Πατραϊκού

Trakman_9586.jpg
_
_

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μια φωτο απο ενα ναυαγιο λιγο πριν το Γυθειο!!

Picture 013.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι το φορτηγό ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ που εξώκειλε με το κομοδέσιο του καμένο, τον Απρίλη του 1982.
Βαπόρι του 1950, είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Δανία για την γνωστή DFDS. Έχω περάσει κάνα-δύο φορές από εκεί αλλά δεν έχω αξιωθεί να κατάβω στην παραλία για καμιά κοντινή. Ίσως την επόμενη φορά...

----------


## Ellinis

Στην παραλία της Γιάλοβα κοντά στην Πύλο, είχα δει πριν λίγα χρόνια ένα ναυάγιο. Φέτος πήγα να το φωτογραφήσω αλλά δεν το βρήκα πουθενά. Αναρωτιόμουν αν είχα παραισθήσεις όταν το είδα... ωσπού βρήκα τα παρακάτω:




> _Το πλοίο στον κόλπο της Γιάλοβας είναι το αιγυπτιακών συμφερόντων με σημαία Μάλτας φορτηγό «Ραμόνα», το οποίο ταξιδεύοντας το 1983 από την Αίγυπτο προς την Ελλάδα έπαθε μηχανική βλάβη και έφτασε ρυμουλκούμενο στον όρμο του Ναβαρίνου, όπου αγκυροβόλησε.
> 
> Εκεί εγκαταλείφθηκε από το πλήρωμα και την εταιρεία και τρία χρόνια αργότερα, σε μια ξαφνική κακοκαιρία, παρασύρθηκε και προσάραξε στα αβαθή της Γιάλοβας.
> 
> Υστερα από πολυετείς διαδικασίες το ναυάγιο του πλοίου πέρασε στην κυριότητα του Δημοσίου και μετά από ενδιαφέρον που εκδήλωσε, το 2007, τεχνική εταιρεία, εκδόθηκαν οι αναγκαίες άδειες και ξεκίνησαν, χωρίς κόστος για το Δημόσιο, στις 9 Ιανουαρίου, οι εργασίες ανέλκυσης, οι οποίες προς το παρόν διακόπηκαν._
> 
> πηγή


Προφανώς οι εργασίες συνεχίστηκαν και για αυτό δεν το βρήκα.

Ας το δούμε πως ήταν λοιπόν πριν λίγα χρόνια:
ramona wreck1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Natsios

> Είναι το φορτηγό ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ που εξώκειλε με το κομοδέσιο του καμένο, τον Απρίλη του 1982.
> Βαπόρι του 1950, είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Δανία για την γνωστή DFDS. Έχω περάσει κάνα-δύο φορές από εκεί αλλά δεν έχω αξιωθεί να κατάβω στην παραλία για καμιά κοντινή. Ίσως την επόμενη φορά...


Να κατεβεις φιλε αξιζει τον κοπο. Οι επομενες φωτογραφιες απο την καλοκαιρινη μου εξορμηση αφιερωμενες σε σενα

DSC01413.JPG
DSC01415.JPG
DSC01425.JPG
DSC01430.JPG

Εχω και αλλες αν θες :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστώ για τις φωτο, θα κατέβω με την πρώτη ευκαιρεία γιατί βλέπω να έχει "ανοίξει" στην εκτεθημένη πλευρά και προβλέπω να μην στέκει όρθιο για πολύ ακόμη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, εκεί κοντά στο Melody πρέπει να είναι το κουφάρι του Bergensfjord (Rasa Sayang).

----------


## Ellinis

To μπαταρισμένο RASA SAYANG είναι παράλληλα με την Κυνόσουρα, από τη μεριά απέναντι από το Ικόνιο. Το έχουμε και φωτο εδώ.

----------


## dk

Ζακυνθος...το γνωστο Ναυαγιο!!

----------


## cataman

> Eυχαριστώ για τις φωτο, θα κατέβω με την πρώτη ευκαιρεία γιατί βλέπω να έχει "ανοίξει" στην εκτεθημένη πλευρά και προβλέπω να μην στέκει όρθιο για πολύ ακόμη.


Μερικές ακόμα πιό φρέσκες, μόλις δύο ημερών. Δείχνουν ότι ακόμα στέκεται όρθιο και θα στέκεται μάλλον για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα.

P111209_15.JPG
P111209_151.JPG
P111209_152.JPG
Θα βάλω μερικές ακόμα σε λίγες μέρες.
Οι υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες θα μπούν στα θαλλασινά τοπία γιατί είναι πιό ....καλιτεχνικές!!

----------


## douzoune

Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1991 το “Cihan” είχε ξεκινήσει ταξίδι από την Τουρκία μαζί με το “αδελφό” πλοίο “Ντελάρα”. Οι ισχυρότατοι άνεμοι που έπνεαν έβγαλαν και τα δύο πλοία εκτός γραμμής, με αποτέλεσμα να προσκρούσουν σε βράχια στην περιοχή της Μήθυμνας. Σημειωτέον ότι και τα δύο πλοία ήταν πετρελαιοφόρα χωρίς ευτυχώς να μεταφέρουν πετρέλαιο σε εκείνο το μοιραίο ταξίδι. Στις αρχές του 1992 κατέστη δυνατή η μεταφορά τους στην Πέτρα από τον ιδιοκτήτη καρνάγιου Τάσο Φραντζέσκο. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70392
Ακολούθησε επικοινωνία με τον Τούρκο ιδιοκτήτη των αδελφών πλοίων, που όμως συμφώνησε να πάρει πίσω μόνο το “Ντελάρα”, καθώς προέκυψε οικονομική διαφορά με τον κ. Φραντζέσκο για το “Cihan”. Εν συνεχεία μεταφέρθηκε στα Λουτρά, στο καρνάγιο, που διατηρεί εκεί όπου και έμεινε… αμανάτι για δύο δεκαετίες περίπου! 

Υπήρξε περιβαλλοντικό έγκλημα στην Σκάλα των Λουτρών; Το ερώτημα ζητά επειγόντως απαντήσεις μετά την κατηγορηματική διαβεβαίωση του ιδιοκτήτη εταιρείας ανελκύσεως ναυαγίων Γιώργου Αντωνάτου, περί ύπαρξης αμιάντου, στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου “Cihan”, το οποίο παρέμενε στην περιοχή για 18 ολόκληρα χρόνια.
«Οι εξατμίσεις του κινητήρα και άλλα εξαρτήματα του πλοίου ήταν κατασκευασμένα από αμίαντο που πέρασε στη θάλασσα. Είναι εμφανές από τη θαλάσσια διάβρωση που έχουν υποστεί αυτά τα μηχανήματα ότι ο αμίαντος πέρασε στο νερό της ευρύτερης θαλάσσιας περιοχής. Αποδεικνύεται και από άλλα κομμάτια της εξάτμισης, που δεν έχουν ακουμπήσει το νερό και είναι κατασκευασμένα από αμίαντο (σ.σ. φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία). Έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία από πλοία και είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι ποσότητα αμιάντου έχει “περάσει” στη θάλασσα», μας είπε μιλώντας στα “ΑΙ.Ν.” ο Γιώργος Aντωνάτος.
Η αυτοψία στο εσωτερικό του “Cihan” αποκάλυψε πάντως και άλλο ένα εύρημα που προκαλεί προβληματισμό, καθώς στην δεξαμενή 2 του πλοίου εντοπίστηκε πετρέλαιο που θα μπορούσε σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος να προκαλέσει τεράστια περιβαλλοντική μόλυνση.
Σε σχετικό ερώτημα που απευθύναμε στο Λιμεναρχείο λάβαμε την απάντηση ότι από τον έλεγχο που είχε γίνει στην περιοχή (σ.σ. πότε μέσα στα 18 χρόνια :Wink:  δεν διαπιστώθηκε ίχνος πετρελαίου. Σε ό,τι αφορά το κρίσιμο ερώτημα για τον αμίαντο δηλώθηκε ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο υλικό στο εσωτερικό του! Καθώς είναι προφανές ότι οι απόψεις διίστανται επιβάλλεται να υπάρξει επίσημος εργαστηριακός έλεγχος, ώστε να φανεί εάν οι αιτιάσεις ευσταθούν. 

Ο Αξιωματικός του Λιμεναρχείου Μυτιλήνης Νίκος Γρηγορέλλης έχει οριστεί ως υπεύθυνος για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Μας λέει για την ασυνήθιστη αυτή ιστορία: «Μετά από την εξέλιξη αυτή το Λιμεναρχείο προσπάθησε να έλθει, μέσω της πρεσβείας της Τουρκίας στη Ρόδο, σε επαφή με το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών της Τουρκίας, προκειμένου να είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ότι δεν θα υπάρξει αξίωση από πλευράς Tούρκου πολίτη για την ιδιοκτησία του πλοίου».
Η Τουρκία δεν απάντησε και έτσι μέσα στο 2009 το Λιμεναρχείο όρισε επιτροπή αποτελούμενη από μέλος του Εμπορικού Επιμελητηρίου, της Νομαρχίας, του Δήμου Μυτιλήνης, του Λιμενικού Ταμείου και του Λιμεναρχείου για την διενέργεια διαγωνισμού, που θα αναλάμβανε την “ευθυγράμμιση” και την απόσυρση του πλοίου από την περιοχή. 
Στον διαγωνισμό εμφανίστηκε μόνο η εταιρεία του κ. Αντωνάτου στην οποία και κατοχυρώθηκε το έργο. Ο ίδιος μαζί με συνεργείο έφτασαν στο νησί τον Οκτώβριο και για έναν περίπου μήνα προέβησαν στις απαιτούμενες εργασίες. Σε αυτό το διάστημα έγιναν οι διαπιστώσεις που σοκάρουν. 


Υπεύθυνη αρχή για το πλοίο (όσα χρόνια παρέμενε στη Σκάλα Λουτρών) ήταν το Λιμεναρχείο. «Πραγματοποιήσαμε μακροσκοπικό έλεγχο στην περιοχή και δεν διαπιστώσαμε καμία ρύπανση», λέει ο Λιμενάρχης Μανώλης Βόμβας, ενώ ο κ. Γρηγορέλλης εμφανίζεται κατηγορηματικός ότι δεν υπήρχε αμίαντος στο εσωτερικό του “Cihan”, χωρίς πάντως (όπως προκύπτει από το ρεπορτάζ των “AI.N.”) να έχει πραγματοποιηθεί κάποιος έλεγχος. Θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή του κόλπου της Γέρας είχε πραγματοποιηθεί πριν από λίγα χρόνια έλεγχος της ποιότητας του νερού από το Τμήμα της Επιστήμης της Θάλασσας. 
«Από τον έλεγχο που είχαμε πραγματοποιήσει δεν διαπιστώσαμε την ύπαρξη αμίαντου. Από την εμπειρία μπορώ να πω ότι γενικώς δεν υπάρχει επιβάρυνση στο σύνολο μίας θαλάσσιας περιοχής από τέτοια φαινόμενα. Επιβάρυνση υπάρχει στον πυθμένα που βρίσκεται ακριβώς κάτω από το πλοίο ακριβώς, επειδή πρόκειται για “κλειστή” περιοχή», σημειώνει ο Πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Γιώργος Τσιρτσής. 
Πάντως τα ερωτηματικά παραμένουν από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που όλα τα μέλη της ομάδας που συνέδραμαν στην ευθυγράμμιση του πλοίου δηλώνουν σίγουροι ότι το πλοίο περιείχε αμίαντο!
Μεταξύ των μελών της ομάδας βρίσκονται μηχανικοί του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, που η εμπειρία τους επί των συγκεκριμένων θεμάτων είναι δεδομένη, καθώς έχουν συμμετάσχει σε πολλές και περισσότερο απαιτητικές καθελκύσεις ναυαγίων. 
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι η μεταφορά του “Cihan” στην Σμύρνη όπου και θα οδηγηθεί σε χυτήριο στις αρχές του 2010. 
Ωστόσο τα ερωτηματικά παραμένουν και θα απαντηθούν μόνο από τον επίσημο έλεγχο των ευρημάτων. Όσο για το ερώτημα γιατί χρειάστηκαν 18 ολόκληρα χρόνια για να δοθεί λύση σε ένα πρόβλημα, που από αισθητικής τουλάχιστον άποψης επιβάρυνε την περιοχή, μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να απαντηθεί ποτέ.

Πηγή (Κειμένου και Φωτογραφίας)

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε douzoune, ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες, και αναμένουμε -αν τα καταφέρεις- και φωτογραφίες από την ανέλκυση.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και ο φίλος douzoune μας ανέφερε το ναυάγιο στη Μόλυβο, να δούμε και ένα άλλο ναυάγιο στη Λέσβο, κάπου κοντά στην Ερεσό.
Μου φαίνεται για ο,τι απέμεινε από ένα μότορσιπ, αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας το πει.

82.jpg
πηγή

----------


## douzoune

Ο Ellinis με έβαλε στην διαδικασία να ψάξω για το συγκεκριμένο ναυάγιο μιας και δεν γνώριζα καν την ύπαρξη του. Αυτό το ναυάγιο βρίσκεται μεταξύ Ερεσσού και Σιγρίου. Δυστυχώς είναι η μόνη πληροφορία που γνωρίζω. Εάν μάθω κάτι θα φροντίσω να το ποστάρω αμέσως. Εδώ άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο internet
Φωτό 1 Πηγή
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71502

Φωτό 2 Πηγή
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71503

----------


## Ellinis

Εύγε για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Στις κοντινές φωτο φαίνεται πως η θάλασσα το εχει κυριολεκτικά "φάει" και τα κομμάτια του σκόρπισαν στην ακτή...

----------


## gtogias

Βρήκα το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα "Τα Νέα" της 8ης Φεβρουαρίου 1986. Να είναι αυτό?

1986 02 08 Τα Νέα σελ 12 v1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει...
Ψάχνοντας με το όνομα RABUNION βρήκα αρκετά στοιχεία όπως τα παρακάτω από ολλανδική ιστοσελίδα:




> MS-D 4 m.s. YUKI HANSEN 6400379 1964-1970 vrachtschip OZJC
> Gebouwd 1964, N.V. Scheepsbouwwerf v/h de Groot & van Vliet, Slikkerveer (352)
> 455 BRT 204 NRT 731 DWT
> 59,72 x (54,01) x 9,30 x 5,41 x 3,323
> 1 ruim, G 1.606 m3, B 1.504 m3, 3 laadbomen van 3 ton SWL, 100,5 ton bunkers, 11,5 kn.
> 500 EPK, 373 kW, 6 cyl, 4 tew, 320 x 480, Motoren-Werke Mannheim A.G., Mannheim.
> 19-6-1962 kiel gelegd, 1-11-1963 te water gelaten, 6-2-1964 technische proefvaart, 13-2-1964 opgeleverd als YUKI HANSEN aan Knud Hansen A/S, Kopenhagen-Denemarken, in beheer bij Knud W. Hansen.
> 1966 in charter bij Ellerman Wilson Line Ltd., herdoopt IBERIAN.
> 1970 verkocht aan Partrederiet Yuki, Fakse Havn-Denemarken, in beheer bij H. Rasmussen, herdoopt YUKI.
> ...


όπου οι συντεταγμένες αντιστοιχούν σε αυτές που δείχνει η "πινέζα" που έβαλα παρακάτω. Και πράγματι στο GoogleEarth φαίνονται τα ίδια απομεινάρια που δείχνουν και οι φωτογραφίες.

rabun.jpg

Και υπάρχει και φωτογραφία του "ζωντανό" στο Shipspotting.

----------


## douzoune

Χίλια ευχαριστώ Ellinis kai gtogias!!! Λύθηκε το μυστήριο...
Ellinis ήμουν έτοιμος να ανεβάσω την εικόνα από το googleearth έχοντας σαρώσει με το googleearth όλη την παράκτια ζώνη μεταξύ Ερεσσού και Σιγρίου και έχοντας τοποθετήσει την δική μου πινέζα η οποία ταυτίζεται με την δική σου. 

Και αφού μελετάμε τα ναυάγια στην Λέσβο θα σας μεταφέρω με ένα βίντεο στα Βατερά Λέσβου και στα ναυάγια στον βυθό!!! Από όσο ξέρω πραγματοποιούνται και υπέροχες καταδυτικές εκδρομές από γνωστό καταδυτικό κλαμπ της Λέσβου!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και καταφέραμε το ναυάγιο της Ερεσού, μήπως μπορέσουμε να βρούμε και την ταυτότητα του παρακάτω; 
Το ναυάγιο πρέπει να είναι κάτω από τα Φηρά και μου φαίνεται για φορτηγό.
Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1977, αλιευμένη -αν θυμάμαι καλά- από το panoramio.com. Μιας και ο βυθός είναι απότομος, λογικά το ναυάγιο δεν πρέπει να είχε μείνει πολύ σε αυτή τη θέση αλλά να κατρακύλησε.

wreck at santorini 1977.jpg

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

> Προκειται για προσαραγμενο πλοιο στην Ακρα Λιγγι στις νοτιες ακτες της Καρπαθου. 
> 
> Δεν γνωριζω περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την ταυτοτητα του σκαφους. Βρεθηκα στο νησι το περασμενο καλοκαιρι και απλα φωτογραφησα το ναυαγιο απο μακρυα. 
> 
> Η Ακρα Λιγγι ειναι ενα Ακρωτηριο που ανηκει εξ ολοκληρου στην ιδιοκτησια του αεροδρομιου της Καρπαθου και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα προσεγγισης του ναυαγιου παρα μονο απο τη θαλασσα. Αναφερω την πιθανοτητα η προσεγγιση του ναυαγιου να χρειαζεται ειδικη αδεια λογω του αεροδρομιου
> 
> Ρωτωντας τους ντοπιους εμαθα οτι προκειται για Τουρκικο πλοιο


*GEMAR I* 
Σημαία : Κωνσταντινούπολης 
Αριθμός νηολογίου 4845. 
Διαστάσεις πλοίου : μήκος 57,55 μέτρα Χ 8,00
Προσάραξε στην άκρα ΛΙΓΓΙ στις 16 Νοεμβρίου του 1982. 
.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

> Το ναυάγιο πρέπει να είναι κάτω από τα Φηρά και μου φαίνεται για φορτηγό.
> Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1977, αλιευμένη -αν θυμάμαι καλά- από το panoramio.com. Μιας και ο βυθός είναι απότομος, λογικά το ναυάγιο δεν πρέπει να είχε μείνει πολύ σε αυτή τη θέση αλλά να κατρακύλησε.


*Φ/Γ ΑΥΛΙΣ* 
Βορεια απο το Αμμούδι ?

----------


## Ellinis

> *GEMAR I* 
> Σημαία : Κωνσταντινούπολης 
> Αριθμός νηολογίου 4845. 
> Διαστάσεις πλοίου : μήκος 57,55 μέτρα Χ 8,00
> Προσάραξε στην άκρα ΛΙΓΓΙ στις 16 Νοεμβρίου του 1982. 
> .


Thanks! Και ήταν καινούριο σχεδόν, μόλις ενός έτους. Σχετικά εδώ.

Στο στενό Καρπάθου-Κάσου υπάρχει και ένα ακόμη κουφάρι. Μου φαίνεται πως είναι τσιμεντάδικο. Καμιά ιδές για το όνομα του;

Image1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

> Στο στενό Καρπάθου-Κάσου υπάρχει και ένα ακόμη κουφάρι. Μου φαίνεται πως είναι τσιμεντάδικο. Καμιά ιδές για το όνομα του;




*ΤΣΙΜΕΝΤΑΣ*
30 Μαΐου 2003
Ύφαλος Κάρπαθος

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

> Ένα φορτηγό στον κόλπο της Βρωμολίμνης στην Κίμωλο, στη θέση 36° 50,027' Β 24° 35,281' Α. Δεν ξέρω πως βούλιαξε ίσως βρήκε στις ξέρες στα βόρεια της Κιμώλου, ίσως να μετέφερε μετάλλευμα και να μετατοπίστηκε και να το έκατσαν εκείγια να σωθούν. Υπήρχε μια φήμη ότι ήταν το πρώτο βαπόρι του Βεντούρη αν και δεν νομίζω να ισχύει. Επίσης δεν ξέρω σε ποιά κατάσταση είναι σήμερα μια και σημειώνεται στους χάρτες αλλά στο google earth πέφτει πάνω στην ραφή δύο φωτογραφιών, η φωτογραφία είναι από το καλοκαίρι του 1988.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6770


Φ/Γ *ΠΕΤΡΟΣ* 
Προσάραξε στις 3 Ιουνίου 1979 Στον όρμο ΒΡΩΜΑ τις Κιμώλου.
Μετέφερε Αλεύρι βαπόρι 83 μέτρων μήκους ήταν... 
Σημαία ΚΥΠΡΟΥ αριθμός νηολογίου 380954 Δ.Δ.Σ C4RF.

----------


## Ellinis

Kώστα σε ευχαριστούμε για την ταυτοποίηση! Βρήκα και μια φωτογραφία του με το αρχικό γερμανικό του όνομα. 

Image1.jpg
πηγή: www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ενα παλιό ελληνικό περιοδικό βρήκα αυτή τη φωτο, που πρέπει να είναι κάποιο μότορσιπ που ανελκύσθηκε (κομμένο στα δύο) μετά από χρόνια.
Το πρόχειρα γραμμένο όνομα λέει ή ξεκινάει απόΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ

Καμιά ιδέα ποιό ή που μπορεί να είναι; Βρήκα οτι ενα φορτηγό με το όνομα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ είχε βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας, μπορεί να είναι αυτό;

panagia.jpg

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ* 
Με Ελληνική σημαία Νηολόγιο Πειραιά με αριθμό 6598 
Διαστάσεις : μήκος 54,31 μέτρα, πλάτος 8,84 ολικής χωρητικότητας 499 κόρων και καθαρό 217 κόρων.
Ναυπηγήσεως του 1957 και ιδιοκτησίας Μαρίας συζύγου Μανούσου Κουτρουμπά.
Μετέφερε 730 τόνους λίπασμα (φωσφορική αμμωνία) σε σάκους.
Στις 13 ΦΛΕΒΑΡΗ 1978 και ώρα 06.30 κατέπλευσε στο λιμένα της Καβάλας με μόνιμη δεξιά κλίση 22 μοιρών και να προσδέσει εσωτερικά του κυματοθραύστη. 
Όμως παρά τη βοήθεια του ρυμουλκού της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας και των αντλιών του πλοίου η κλίση του αύξανε συνεχώς κι όταν έφτασε τις 28° το μηχανοστάσιο εγκαταλείφθηκε και κλείστηκαν τα επιστόμια. 
Στις 16.45 οι κάβοι πρόσδεσης αποκόπηκαν και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ 
βυθίστηκε στη θέση της πλεύρισής του εντός λιμένος.
Ανελκύσθηκε και μεταφέρθηκε εκτός λιμένος εξωτερικά 50 μέτρα από τον νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα στην περιοχή ελικοδρόμιο όπου και έγινε η διάλυση - ανέλκυση.
Πιθανότατα ίσως έχει παραμείνει ένα κομμάτι τις πρύμνης μήκους 39 μέτρων.

----------


## douzoune

> Φίλε douzoune, ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες, και αναμένουμε -αν τα καταφέρεις- και φωτογραφίες από την ανέλκυση.


Ellinis δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα για φωτογραφίες καθώς η ημερομηνία δεν έγινε γνωστή. Παρ' όλα αυτά στα δύο παρακάτω link υπάρχουν οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις για το θέμα. 
Έφυγε το τουρκικό ναυάγιο   6/1/2009
Αντίθετο το «Δελφίνι» στη διάλυση του «Cihan»  9/1/2009

----------


## Ellinis

Kώστα σε ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση για το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ.

φίλε douzoune, ελπίζω να βρουν άκρη οι αρμόδιοι και το κουφάρι να φύγει μια για πάντα απο την περιοχή.

----------


## Ellinis

Εγω δει κάνα-δυο φωτογραφίες όπως η παρακάτω, που δείχνουν ένα μοτορσιπ προσαραγμένο σε μια παραλία της Μυκόνου. Στη μια φωτο φαίνεται και πρόχειρα γραμμένο το όνομα ΥΠΑΠΑΝΤΗ στη μάσκα του πλοίου.
Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι πράγματι στη Μύκονο; Με μια ματιά στο google earth δεν είδα κάτι να ξεχωρίζει

ypapanti maybe at mykonos wreck.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

επιβεβαιώνω την πληροφορία σου φίλε Ellinis. το καράβι αν δεν κάνω λάθος βρίσκεται στο Αη-Γιαννη, κοντά στον ορνό..κάθε φορά που ειμαι στο νησί λέω να πάω να το βγάλω καμια φωτογραφία αλλά πάντα κάτι τυχαινει.

----------


## Ellinis

Moυ κάνει εντύπωση πως σε ένα τόσο τουριστικό μέρος, αφήσανε το ναυάγιο πάνω στην παραλία...

----------


## hayabusa

σε εκεινη την παραλία δεν πατάει κοσμος οποτε ισως να μην υπήρχε λόγος για έξοδα. αυτό ειναι καλό και για εμας ομως που εχουμε τρελα με τη φωτογραφια. όσο ειναι εκει αποτελεί πηγή έμπνευσης  :Wink:

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

> Εγω δει κάνα-δυο φωτογραφίες όπως η παρακάτω, που δείχνουν ένα μοτορσιπ προσαραγμένο σε μια παραλία της Μυκόνου. Στη μια φωτο φαίνεται και πρόχειρα γραμμένο το όνομα ΥΠΑΠΑΝΤΗ στη μάσκα του πλοίου.
> Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι πράγματι στη Μύκονο; Με μια ματιά στο google earth δεν είδα κάτι να ξεχωρίζει









> επιβεβαιώνω την πληροφορία σου φίλε Ellinis. το καράβι αν δεν κάνω λάθος βρίσκεται στο Αη-Γιαννη, κοντά στον ορνό..κάθε φορά που ειμαι στο νησί λέω να πάω να το βγάλω καμια φωτογραφία αλλά πάντα κάτι τυχαινει.


 

Αγαπητοί συνφορουμίστες όπως λέει και η νεολαία μας το βαποράκι αυτό ¨δεν υπάρχει¨ ...
Το όνομα του είναι *ΥΠΑΠΑΝΤΗ Λ* (νηολόγιο Πειραιά 4415) μήκος 55,80 πλάτος 9,04 & προσάραξε στις 7 Οκτωβρίου 1992 στην Μύκονο (στον όρμο ΚΟΡΦΟ).
21 Φεβρουαρίου 2000 αποκλήθηκε από το Ρ/Κ ΜΕΓΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ στην συνέχεια όμως στις 23 Φεβρουαρίου 2000 βυθίστηκε κατά την ρυμούλκηση από την ΜΥΚΟΝΟ προς την ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ περίπου 4 ναυτικά μίλια από τον νότιο κάβο της ΜΑΚΡΟΝΗΣΟΥ σε μεγάλο βάθος (το έχω εντοπίσει και με το βυθόμετρο του σκάφους μου αλλά δεν έχω κάνει επιβεβαίωση - κατάδυση λόγω μεγάλου βάθους).
Αυτά τα ολίγα, υπάρχει και δεύτερο ναυάγιο ΥΠΑΠΑΝΤΗ μια τραγική ιστορία ...  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

> Αυτά τα ολίγα, υπάρχει και δεύτερο ναυάγιο ΥΠΑΠΑΝΤΗ μια τραγική ιστορία ...


Kώστα να υποθέσω οτι αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό εδώ;

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Εύγε ¶ρη σωστός.! 
Μιας και δεν το είχα δει πρόσθεσα μερικά στοιχεία βιβλιογραφίας.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εικόνα του νεκροταφείου πλοίωντης Αταλάντης το 2003. Από αριστερά προς δεξιά, τα αδελφάκια CAP SOUNION και CAP AKRITAS, το μότορσιπ NANDINE, το ΜΕLODY και τα υπολείματα του BELLA MARIA. 

Το αναποδογυρισμένο κουφάρι του CAP AKRITAS κάποια στιγμή ξεσκάρωσε και έκανε βόλτες προς τη Βάρκιζα μέχρι που το μάζεψαν τα ρυμουλκά και το επανέφεραν στην Αταλάντη. 
Μετά από κάνα-δυο χρόνια το είδα -πάντα ανάποδα- στην Κυνόσουρα. Το άμοιρο έφερνε βόλτες πάνω κάτω στο δίαυλο και ο θεός έβαλε το χέρι του που δεν έπεσε πάνω σε κάποιο από τα διερχόμενα ή αγκυροβολημένα καράβια...

wreck1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Με αφορμή την παρατήρηση του mastrokosta. Είναι γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά ναυάγια στο βυθό του Σαρωνικού.
> 
> Ενα από τα πιο γνωστά είναι τo ΟΓ Υπχος Μερλιν του ΠΝ που πήρε μαζί του 44 ανθρώπους μετά από σύγκρουση με δεξαμενόπλοιο, το θέμα έχει απασχολήσει και το forum παλιότερα (http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=549). Πρόσφατα ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης ανακ΄λυψε το ναυάγιο στα 95 μέτρα βάθος.
> 
> Ένα ακόμα ναυάγιο είναι του γερμανικού υποβρυχίου U133 που βυθίστηκε άυτανδρο στα ανοιχτά της Σαλαμίνας αφού χτύπησε σε νάρκη το Μάρτιο του 1942, το ναυάγιο βρίσκεται ακόμα και σήμερα στο βυθό (37.50°N, 23.35°E) και έχει και αυτό ερευνηθεί από τον Κώστα Θωκταρίδη.


Λίγο αργά αλλά τώρα το είδα.
Το ατύχημα έγινε το 1972 και το δεξαμενόπλοιο ήταν το <WORLD HERO > 
Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος , ίσως να είναι το παρακάτω :

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Hero-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Hero-02.html


Το δε Οχηματαγωγό , μέσα απο την ιστοσελίδα του Π.Ν. το παρακάτω :
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/merlin58_72.asp

----------


## Ellinis

> Ό,τι έχει απομείνει απο το ναυάγιο του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ, λίγα μέτρα μόλις από την παραλία των Αραχωβίτικων, κοντά στο Ρίο. 
> 
> _"Εθνικότης :Ελληνικό_
> _Χωρητικότητα:640 κόρων καθ.359 κόρων_
> _Μήκος: 771 πόδια_
> _Ετος ναυπήγησης:1899 στη Γερμανία_
> _Θέση Ναυαγίου:Παραλία Αραχωβιτίκων_
> 
> _Το Ιωάννης Νομικός την 24/4/1941 χτυπήθηκε από Γερμανικά αεροπλάνα και προσαράθηκε στην ακτή Αραχωβιτίκων. Στην συνέχεια στη θέση αυτή βομβαρδίστηκε πάλι με εμπρηστικές βόμβες και βυθίστηκε σε ρηχά νερά."_ 
> ...


Μιας και βρέθηκα στην Πάτρα, είπα να πάω να δω και τα απομεινάρια από το ναυάγιο του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ. Μια λαμαρίνα είναι το μόνο ορατό που έχει αφήσει πίσω του η ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση αλλά και η μανία της φύσης. 

Pb160007 (2).jpg

Και να συμπληρώσω όσα μας έγραψε ο Trackman με δύο λόγια για την ιστορία του. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1899 στα Jos L. Meyer GmbH & Co., Papenburg ως Mannheim για τη Γερμανική Argo Line. Πουλήθηκε το 1913 σε Νορβηγούς και μετονομάστηκε Norhaug. ¶λλαξε χέρια το 1916 και το όνομα του έγινε Petra Lea. Πωλήθη ξανά το 1918 και μετονομάστηκε Snetind. Το 1921 πουλήθηκε στην EgyptianNav. Co., Alexandria, και το 1923 στους Κ.Πετζάλη & Ελ.Δούνια, ως ΜΙΝΩΣ. Το 1924 περιήλθε στην οικογένεια Νομικού ως ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ. Στις 22 Απριλίου 1941 βομβαρδίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροπλάνα και προσαράχτηκε στα Αραχωβίτικα για να αποφευχθεί η βύθιση του. Εκεί καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά που προκλήθηκε από νέο βομβαρδισμό.

----------


## τοξοτης

Έτσι ήταν το *< MANNHEIM >* πριν καταλήψη μετά από μεταπωλήσεις και μετονομασίες σε *< ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ >* και λόγω περιστάσεων σε ναυάγιο έξω από το ΡΙΟ.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nnheim-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nnheim-02.html

----------


## Ellinis

τοξότη, το εικονιζόμενο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ. Είναι απλά ένα πλοίο που λεγόταν ΜΑΝΝΗΕΙΜ και όπως είναι εύκολο να καταλάβει κανείς, το εικονιζόμενο είναι τάνκερ.  :Confused:

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Ellinis ,

Όπως έχω δηλώσει αρκετές φορές ειδικός δεν είμαι.
Η ενότητα αναφέρεται σε < ναυάγια > χωρίς να αναφέρει  < τύπο > πλοίου.
Ίσως να έκανα λάθος που δεν πρόσεξα το μέγεθος του πλοίου.
Το ότι το εικονιζόμενο είναι < τανκερ> φαίνεται.

Θα παρακαλούσα να μου γνωρίσεις το < ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ > τι τύπος πλοίου ήταν , γιατί εγώ δε το γνωρίζω  και γι΄αυτό έβαλα αυτό το συνονόματο του  πλοίο για το οποίο υπέθεσα ότι ήταν αυτό.

----------


## Seatrek

Το www.sea-wrecks.gr ειναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας πληθώρας καταδύσεων που πηγαζει απο την αγάπη και το μεράκι 4 ερασιτεχνών δυτών για την υποβρύχια ιστορία της πατρίδος μας και αναφέρεται μονο σε ναυάγια.

Θα ενημερώνεται τακτικά απο μια βιβλιοθηκη φωτογραφιών που σιγα-σιγα αξιοποίηται.

Με εκτίμηση
Γιώργος Αλεξόπουλος

----------


## Django

Πολυ καλή δουλεια!

Σε οτι αφορά το κομμάτι video βρηκα αυτο εδω, απο μια επισκεψη πριν εναν  χρονο στο ναταγιο στα Κυθηρα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7D0V...eature=related

Να στε καλα και να μας μεταφερετε εικονες μου δεν μπορουμε τοσο ευκολα να δουμε.

ΥΓ: Στα related videos θα βρειτε κι αλλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο δρόμο από την Αιδηψό προς τα Γιάλτρα θα συναντήσει κανείς την παραλία της Αγίας Παρασκευής με τους μεγάλους ευκάλυπτους να είναι δίπλα στο κύμα. Εκεί υπάρχει μισοβυθισμένο και ένα καϊκι, ο Αγιος Νικόλαος, παρέα με μια μπάριζα.

P6100005.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού υπηρέτησε το Π.Ν. για μερικές δεκαετίες, το αποβατικό ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ L150 πουλήθηκε και έμεινε για κάποιο καιρό παροπλισμένο στο δίαυλο του Περάματος.
Κάποτε το τραβήξανε στην Κυνοσούρα όποτε και αυτό τράβηξε το δρόμο του...

l150 skiathos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην επικοινωνία που είχα με το φίλο Ellinis για κάποια παντόφλα του Π.Ν που βγήκε για σκραπ (και την φωτογράφισα) μου είπε για το Σκιάθος και μπήκα στη σελίδα αυτή και το διάβασα. Δεν είναι όμως αυτό. Αυτό είναι ακόμη εκεί και θα δείτε φωτο του. Αυτό είναι στα 300 περίπου μέτρα, αφού μπείς στη Κυνόσουρα απο την πόρτα που υπάρχει. Αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι γύρο στο 1.7 χιλιόμετρα μέσα, στο τέλος του δρόμου εκεί που είναι κάποια παλαιά κτήρια. Αν ξέρει κανείς για αυτά σας μου πεί για να ανεβάσω τις φωτο.  :Wink:  Πάντως και αυτό έχει βγεί για σκραπ απο τον ΟΛΠ. Αν το πάρω είδηση θα το φωτογραφήσω. 

ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ L150 01 07-11-2010.jpg

ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ L150 02 07-11-2010.jpg

----------


## nakostyfoon

Κάτω από την παλιά εθνική οδό Αθηνών-Κορίνθου, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Q-PuSGjFHv...5.DSC02977.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> μεταξυ Ψυταλειας και Κυνοσουρας καπου στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 70 ενα δεξαμενοπλοιο με το ονομα ΧΡΥΣΗ 2000 ton περιπου ναυαγισε λογω διαροης 
> Για αρκετα χρονια υπηρχε τσαμαδουρα που επεσημενε το ναυαγιο τωρα αν και το ναυαγιο υπαρχει ακομα ο σημαντηρας δεν υπαρχει πια


Mια φωτογραφία από το αρχείο της οικ.Βερνίκου του ΧΡΥΣΗ με την πλώρη ακόμη να εξέχει και το ρυμουλκό ΜΑΝΟΣ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ να προσπαθεί να το κρατήσει στην επιφάνεια. Το ΧΡΥΣΗ είχε συγκρουστεί στις 10.1.78 με λιβεριανό φορτηγό στο στενό του Περάματος και τελικά βυθίστηκε στις 7.2.

054.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

Θυμαμαι αυτο το περιστατικο, ηταν ο πατερας μου μηχ/κος στο καραβι ειχε φορτωσει απο την petrola με προορισμο την Λατακια , η διαρροη ηταν αρκετα μεγαλη, δεν επρεπε ομως να βυθιστει στην προβλητα των εγκαταστασεων γιατι θα εκλεινε το λιμανι ετσι ξεκινησε και ακολουθουμενο απο ρυμουλκα και λαντζες προσπαθησε να βγει εξω απο τον διαυλο ...Τελικα βυθιστηκε μεταξυ Κυνοσουρας και Ψυταλειας, εγω με την μητερα μου το παρακολουθουσαμε απο το σπιτι μας ,τοτε δεν ειχαν ανεγερθει τα θηρια στο Περαμα και η θεα στο στενο ηταν απεριοριστη. Ετσι χωρις να "ματωσει"  κανεις και χωρις καμια ρυπανση χαθηκε το βαπορι

----------


## Maiandros

Το ναυάγιο στη Αμοργό βρίσκεται στον όρμο Λίβερο, στο νοτιοδυτικό τμήμα του νησιού που λέγεται Κάτω Μεριά. Φαίνεται κι από τον ασφαλτόδρομο (στα δεξιά) που πάει για Καλοταρίτισσα. Είχε πρωταγωνιστήσει μάλιστα και στην κιν.ταινία του Λυκ Μπεσόν, "Απέραντο Γαλάζιο" που γυρίστηκε το 1988. Τα πλάνα όμως της ταινίας που το δείχνουν, αναφέρουν ότι είναι στην Σικελία.... Ήταν εμπορικό πλοίο μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου, στη πλώρη του φαίνεται ακόμα ανάγλυφο το όνομα "INLAND"(ίσως το πρώτο του) ενώ όταν ναυάγησε τον χειμώνα του 1980 είχε το όνομα "ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ". Λέγεται ότι το βρήκε χοντρή θάλασσα έξω από τις βραχονησίδες Μάκαρες (ανάμεσα Νάξου και Δονούσας) και για προστασία _"κατηφόρισε"_ και χώθηκε μέσα σε αυτό τον όρμο της Αμοργού όπου εκεί όμως βρήκε πάνω στα βράχια και σκάρωσε.. Θυμάμαι εκείνα τα χρόνια στο νησί κυκλοφορούσε άφθονο χαρτί, μεγάλα άσπρα φύλλα, τα οποία αποτελούσαν μέρος του φορτίου του. Το καλοκαίρι του 1983, στη αριστερή του μπάντα, κρεμόταν ακόμα μία ανεμόσκαλα την οποία μετά από ένα δροσιστικό μακροβούτι από τα βράχια, την ανέβηκα θέλοντας να περιηγηθώ πάνω του. Από την γέφυρα και τους χώρους ενδιαίτησης αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι η καταστροφή και η απογύμνωση. Το ναυάγιο αποτελεί για το νησί τουριστικό αξιοθέατο, η φθορά όμως από την διάβρωση, όπως βλέπεται στις παρακάτω πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα, ήδη έχει κόψει το σκαρί στη μέση και η θάλασσα συνεχίζει να το τρώει με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή το ναυάγιο να πάψει να υφίσταται..Είναι μια εικόνα που όπως και να το κάνουμε προκαλεί μελαγχολία...

DSCF1559.jpg DSCF1566.jpg DSCF1561.jpg DSCF1562.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ήταν εμπορικό πλοίο μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου, στη πλώρη του φαίνεται ακόμα ανάγλυφο το όνομα "INLAND"(ίσως το πρώτο του) ενώ όταν ναυάγησε τον χειμώνα του 1980 είχε το όνομα "ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ".


Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες από ένα σκαρί που λύγισε μετά από τρεις δεκαετίες στα αβαθή της Αμοργού. Η ιστορία του με φωτογραφίες από τον καιρό που ταξίδευε υπάρχει *ε**δώ*.

----------


## Maiandros

> Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες από ένα σκαρί που λύγισε μετά από τρεις δεκαετίες στα αβαθή της Αμοργού. Η ιστορία του με φωτογραφίες από τον καιρό που ταξίδευε υπάρχει *ε**δώ*.



....πως ήταν και πως έγινε το δύστυχο το καραβάκι!

----------


## Ellinis

> Προκειται για προσαραγμενο πλοιο στην Ακρα Λιγγι στις νοτιες ακτες της Καρπαθου. 
> 
> Δεν γνωριζω περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την ταυτοτητα του σκαφους. Βρεθηκα στο νησι το περασμενο καλοκαιρι και απλα φωτογραφησα το ναυαγιο απο μακρυα. 
> 
> Η Ακρα Λιγγι ειναι ενα Ακρωτηριο που ανηκει εξ ολοκληρου στην ιδιοκτησια του αεροδρομιου της Καρπαθου και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα προσεγγισης του ναυαγιου παρα μονο απο τη θαλασσα. Αναφερω την πιθανοτητα η προσεγγιση του ναυαγιου να χρειαζεται ειδικη αδεια λογω του αεροδρομιου
> 
> Ρωτωντας τους ντοπιους εμαθα οτι προκειται για Τουρκικο πλοιο, που
> αμεσως μετα την προσαραξη του καταληστευθηκε απο διαφορους ''ενδιαφερομενους''.





> *GEMAR**I* 
> Σημαία : Κωνσταντινούπολης 
> Αριθμός νηολογίου 4845. 
> Διαστάσεις πλοίου : μήκος 57,55 μέτρα Χ 8,00
> Προσάραξε στην άκρα ΛΙΓΓΙ στις 16 Νοεμβρίου του 1982. 
> .


  Δυο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες από το ναυάγιο του GEMAR I που παραμενει προσαραγμένο εδώ και 30 χρόνια. Μια τραβηγμένη πριν δυο μέρες από το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ:
P1010077.jpg

  Επειδή το πλοίο περασε σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση από την ακτή δεν φαίνονται και πολλά πράγματα, οπότε ας το δούμε και από κοντά:

Gemar.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Στο νησάκι Περιστερά, δίπλα στην Αλόννησο υπάρχει άλλο ένα ναυάγιο που παραμένει ορατό στην επιφάνεια. Το 199 τόνων μότορσιπ ΑΛΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ βρέθηκε στα ρηχά από κάποια άγνωστη σε εμένα αιτία. 

alonisos1.jpg alonnisos.jpg
πηγή (1) (2)

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1935 στην Ολλανδία με το όνομα SETAS όπως το βλέπουμε εδώ:
alonisos as sietas.jpg
πηγή

Το 1954 πουλήθηκε ως MINORCA και το 1976 ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως ΕΥΔΟΞΟΥΛΑ. Το 1978 μετονομάστηκε ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και το 1988 ΑΛΟΝΝΗΣΟΣ. Κρίνοντας από την επιγραφή "πωλείται" πάνω από την πόρτα στο κομοδέσιο είχε βγει στο σφυρί, αλλά... βρέθηκε στη βόρεια πλευρά του όρμου της Περιστέρας.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ναυάγιο απο διαφωρετική γωνία και από άλλη πηγή.
Επίσης το SETAS .......με επιβαίνοντες.

http://athenscitystories.blogspot.gr...blog-post.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Setas-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20S/slides/Setas-02.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20S/slides/Setas-02.jpg


Mόνο που εδώ δεν είναι το ίδιο πλοίο αλλά άλλο συνονόματο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Mόνο που εδώ δεν είναι το ίδιο πλοίο αλλά άλλο συνονόματο.


Σωστά , τώρα το πρόσεξα και το διαγράφο.

----------


## πατρινος

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι ανήκει εδώ αυτό που γράφω, αλλά σήμερα σε μια κουβέντα που είχα στην πόλη της Πάτρας μου είπαν ότι στο νέο λιμάνι της πόλης και στην νότια είσοδο του βρίσκεται ένα ναυάγιο από την δεκαετία του 90 σε μικρό σχετικά βάθος και για το λόγο αυτό αποφεύγουν τα πλοία την είσοδο αυτή. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι για το θέμα, αν είναι αλήθεια ή όχι ,εγώ πρώτη φορά το άκουσα σήμερα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τα παρακάτω επικολλήματα το ένα του 2011 για τον ελληνική πορτολάνα της Πάτρας και το άλλο του 1998 για την αντίστοιχη αμερικάνικη πορτολάνα, δεν φάινεται να υπάρχει ναυάγιο αλλά αρκετά ρηχά. στην μπούκα. Αν δεις ολόκληρη την αμερικάνικη προτολάνα *εδώ* (είναι το B μπορείς να κάνεις ζουμ και να κινηθέις με τα βελάκια) δεν σημειώνεται ναυάγιο ούτε στα ανοιχτά.
Untitled-1.jpgC54288_199851_U.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Bλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του OCEAN COUNTESS στην Αυλίδα θυμήθηκα και ένα άλλο κουφάρι που είχα δει εκεί δίπλα το 2010.

P1050049.jpg

Το μικρό επιβατηγό SENIORITA (1.002 κοχ) προσάραξε στα αβαθή το βράδυ  της 13.1.1999 όταν εξεράγη ένας μηχανισμός που είχε τοποθετηθεί στα  ύφαλα του. Υπάρχει το σχετικό ραπόρτο των Lloyds εδώ.

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1965 στη Βουλγαρία ως KARA-DAG για τη Σοβιετική Azov Shipping Co,          και το1974 πήρε το όνομα ADMIRAL LUNIN, μάλλον ως εκπαιδευτικό, αρχικά της Ναυτικής Σχολής στη Ρίγα και κατόπιν στο Ροστόβ. 
Το 1989 το πήραν Έλληνες και μετονομάστηκε SENIORITA και τελικά το 1998 πήρε το GAMEBOY υπό σημαία Ονδούρας με σκοπό να γίνει πλωτό καζίνο. Από οτι έχω διαβάσει ήταν για ένα μικρό διάστημα το 1994 πλωτή καφετέρια στη Χαλκίδα.

Και εδώ ως SENIORITA σε φωτογραφία του Α.Scrimali:

MS_Senorita_Avgust1989.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> Bλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του OCEAN COUNTESS στην Αυλίδα θυμήθηκα και ένα άλλο κουφάρι που είχα δει εκεί δίπλα το 2010.
> 
> P1050049.jpg
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................................
> 
> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1965 στη Βουλγαρία ως KARA-DAG για τη Σοβιετική Azov Shipping Co,          και το1974 πήρε το όνομα ADMIRAL LUNIN, μάλλον ως εκπαιδευτικό, αρχικά της Ναυτικής Σχολής στη Ρίγα και κατόπιν στο Ροστόβ.


Μια και όχι τόσο καθαρή του Kara-Dag 
Kara Dag-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...a%20Dag-01.jpg

Να και μία σαν ADMIRAL LUNIN
Admiral Lunin_1.jpg
  In Sevastopol 07-1976
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1278396
  Photographer:   Vitaliy Kostrichenko

----------


## Ellinis

> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι ανήκει εδώ αυτό που γράφω, αλλά σήμερα σε μια κουβέντα που είχα στην πόλη της Πάτρας μου είπαν ότι στο νέο λιμάνι της πόλης και στην νότια είσοδο του βρίσκεται ένα ναυάγιο από την δεκαετία του 90 σε μικρό σχετικά βάθος και για το λόγο αυτό αποφεύγουν τα πλοία την είσοδο αυτή. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι για το θέμα, αν είναι αλήθεια ή όχι ,εγώ πρώτη φορά το άκουσα σήμερα. Ευχαριστώ


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στο βυθό ναυάγιο, αλλά ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό έχει ανελκυστεί (προφανώς με τα έργα του λιμανιού) και τώρα βρίσκεται ακουμπησμένο δίπλα στη νότια πύλη του λιμανιού.
Το όνομα του δεν φαίνεται πια.

photo3.jpg photo1.jpg photo2.jpg

----------


## πατρινος

> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στο βυθό ναυάγιο, αλλά ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό έχει ανελκυστεί (προφανώς με τα έργα του λιμανιού) και τώρα βρίσκεται ακουμπησμένο δίπλα στη νότια πύλη του λιμανιού.
> Το όνομα του δεν φαίνεται πια.
> 
> photo3.jpg photo1.jpg photo2.jpg


Ευχαριστώ. Το συγκεκριμένο το έχω δει και εγώ πολλές φορές αλλά το μυαλό μου δεν πήγε καθόλου στο ότι ανελκύστηκε από εκεί. Αυτό που έγραψα απλά το άκουσα και μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο γιαυτό και το ανέβασα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Είναι το φορτηγό ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ που εξώκειλε με το κομοδέσιο του καμένο, τον Απρίλη του 1982.
> Βαπόρι του 1950, είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Δανία για την γνωστή DFDS.


Να δούμε δύο σχετικά πρόσφατες φωτό του πλοίου, _Μάιο_ και _Ιούλιο_ 2014, όπου διακρίνεται καθαρά η κατάρρευση της πρύμης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αφού υπηρέτησε το Π.Ν. για μερικές δεκαετίες, το αποβατικό ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ L150 πουλήθηκε και έμεινε για κάποιο καιρό παροπλισμένο στο δίαυλο του Περάματος.
> Κάποτε το τραβήξανε στην Κυνοσούρα όποτε και αυτό τράβηξε το δρόμο του...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108105


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το αποβατικό _ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ_ είναι το _L152_, και το _L150_ είναι το αποβατικό _ΣΙΦΝΟΣ_. Με πάσαν επιφύλαξιν όμως.....

Το βέβαιο όμως είναι ότι το _L150_, πέντε ολάκερα χρόνια μετά το ποστ του Ellinis, εξακολουθεί να σαπίζει στην ίδια θέση στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0311.jpg__IMG_0326.jpg__IMG_0335.jpg 
_Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνα - 15/02/2015_

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά Γιώργο το 150 είναι το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ. Ο τύπος πάνω στη γέφυρα τι ήταν δύτης ή ψαράς;

Λίγο παραπέρα ήταν πριν 10 χρόνια το μισοβυθισμένο ναυάγιο ενός ρυμουλκού. Δεν ξέρω αν παραμένει ακόμη εκεί. Πρέπει να είναι το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ - κάποτε του Μάτσα - που έχουμε γράψει εδώ. Έχει γίνει και μια σχετική ανάρτηση στο shipspotting.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ψαράς ήταν Άρη με καθετές και πεταχτάρια, αλλά με ....μοτοσυκλέτα και όχι με βάρκα. Έτσι δικαιολογείται και η στολή του δύτη, για να ανέβεις πάνω στο ναυάγιο να ψαρέψεις πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να μπεις στην θάλασσα, και εκεί η περιοχή δεν φημίζεται για τα .....καθάρια της τα νερά !!!!! Το αστείον του πράγματος ήταν ότι όταν με είδε να φωτογραφίζω με ρώτησε με τρόμο : _"Θα το πάρετε κι αυτό για διάλυση ???"_ φοβούμενος προφανώς μην χάσει το πόστο από όπου ψαρεύει.

Όσο για το ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα, εκεί πρέπει να είναι ακόμα. Αν είναι αυτό που λέω όμως, δεν φαίνονται πιά υπερκατασκευή και φουγάρο παρά μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος του σκάφους.

----------


## nauxa

> Έτσι δικαιολογείται και η στολή του δύτη, για να ανέβεις πάνω στο ναυάγιο να ψαρέψεις πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να μπεις στην θάλασσα, και εκεί η περιοχή δεν φημίζεται για τα .....καθάρια της τα νερά !!!!!


Σιγα μην εμπαινε στη θαλασσα... Μα στις φωτο σας ειναι ολοφανερο το μαδερι που συνδεει την ακτη με την αριστερη πλευρα της πλωρης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα βέβαια θα μου πείτε τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε.....

.....αλλά μιας και εκφράσατε την δυσπιστία σας για τα λεγόμενα μου αγαπητέ φίλε nauxa, επιτρέψτε μου να σας .....αποκαλύψω ότι α) το μαδέρι που φαίνεται δεν σηκώνει το βάρος όχι ενός ανθρώπου αλλά ούτε ενός σπουργιτιού (προσέξτε καλύτερα τις φωτό), και β) το ότι φοράει την στολή για να μπαινοβγαίνει "δια θαλάσσης" στο ναυάγιο δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου, αλλά μου το είπε ο ίδιος ο ψαράς όταν πιάσαμε κουβέντα και τον ρώτησα προς τι η ένδυση του δύτη που έφερε.

Παντως αν επιθυμείτε να τον βοηθήσετε ώστε να μην παιδεύετε στο μέλλον, μπορείτε να τον βρείτε (φαντάζομαι κάπου στην Σαλαμίνα) και να του υποδείξετε την .....δίοδο του μαδεριού !!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Λίγο παραπέρα ήταν πριν 10 χρόνια το μισοβυθισμένο ναυάγιο ενός ρυμουλκού. Δεν ξέρω αν παραμένει ακόμη εκεί. Πρέπει να είναι το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ - κάποτε του Μάτσα - που έχουμε γράψει εδώ. Έχει γίνει και μια σχετική ανάρτηση στο shipspotting.





> Όσο για το ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα, εκεί πρέπει να είναι ακόμα. Αν είναι αυτό που λέω όμως, δεν φαίνονται πιά υπερκατασκευή και φουγάρο παρά μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος του σκάφους.


Για το ρυμουλκό που βυθίστηκε στην Κυνοσούρα γράψαμε πριν λίγες ημέρες τα παραπάνω όπου έλεγα οτι πρέπει να είναι το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ.
Όμως σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή τη συζήτηση που μας οδηγεί σε ένα άλλο σκάφος




> Σε ευχαριστώ Εμμανουήλ, και μάλιστα έμπρακτα με  μια φωτο από την Κυνοσούρα. Κάτω στην ακτή μπροστά από το νταμάρι  υπάρχει αυτό το κουφάρι...
> Ποιό να ήταν άραγε;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96128





> ELLINIS είναι το 
> Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Νηολογίου Πειραιά 2548.
> Κατασκευή του 58 και 218 gt.
> Πρώην ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΤΕΜΗ.
> 
> Στις 23-11-1998 ως ρυμουλκό ασφαλείας στη Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ βρισκόταν
> δίπλα στο Δ/Ξ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΓΚΟΛΝΤ, ξαφνικό μπουρίνι με ανατολικό άνεμο 9 bf
> και λόγω ισχυρού κυματισμού έσπασε τον αγωγό μεταφοράς πετρελαίου
> που κυριολεκτικά έλουσε το ρ/κ με αποτέλεσμα να απανθρακωθούν και
> ...


Ανεβάζω και μια φωτογραφία του ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΤΕΜΗ (μετέπειτα AΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ) για τυχόν συγκρίσεις μήπως και καταλήξουμε τελικά σε ένα συμπέρασμα για το ποιό είναι το ναυάγιο...
VERNICOU DEMI.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Το ναυάγιο κοντά στη Λέσβο σε ποιά τοποθεσία ακριβώς βρίσκεται και πως λεγότανε το καράβι;

----------


## Ellinis

> Mια εικόνα του νεκροταφείου πλοίωντης Αταλάντης το 2003. Από αριστερά προς δεξιά, τα αδελφάκια CAP SOUNION και CAP AKRITAS, το μότορσιπ NANDINE, το ΜΕLODY και τα υπολείματα του BELLA MARIA. 
> 
> Το αναποδογυρισμένο κουφάρι του CAP AKRITAS κάποια στιγμή ξεσκάρωσε και έκανε βόλτες προς τη Βάρκιζα μέχρι που το μάζεψαν τα ρυμουλκά και το επανέφεραν στην Αταλάντη. 
> Μετά από κάνα-δυο χρόνια το είδα -πάντα ανάποδα- στην Κυνόσουρα. Το άμοιρο έφερνε βόλτες πάνω κάτω στο δίαυλο και ο θεός έβαλε το χέρι του που δεν έπεσε πάνω σε κάποιο από τα διερχόμενα ή αγκυροβολημένα καράβια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75604


Δυο φωτογραφίες από την ιστοσελίδα της Megatugs. Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το αναποδογυρισμένο σκαρί του CAP AKRITAS δεμένο (!) με το ΜELΟDY. Περισσότερα για αυτό το πλοίο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

WRECKC2-800x600.jpg

Στη δεύτερη τα ρυμουλκά τραβάνε το μισοβυθισμένο CAP SOUNION για το διαλυτήριο της Αλιαγα όπου έφτασε δυο ημέρες αργότερα, στις 10 Μαίου 2004. Το πλοίο είχε μείνει για χρόνια παρατημένο στη ράδα (σχετική φωτο εδώ) μέχρι που έκανε νερά και το καθήσανε στην Αταλάντη το 2001. Περισσότερα για αυτό εδώ.

WR2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εδώ έχουμε ανεβάσει και μια καρτ ποστάλ της Αμοργού με θέμα το ναυάγιο. 
> Μάλλον από τη μεριά που το χτυπάει το κύμα έχει κάνει τρύπα και το σκαρί του έχει πλεόν λυγίσει.


Νομίζω ότι το παρακάτω συμπληρώνει την παρουσίαση του ναυαγίου του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ

Olympia_b2.jpg

http://amorgis.blogspot.gr/2010/11/blog-post.html

----------


## andria salamis

> Νομίζω ότι το παρακάτω συμπληρώνει την παρουσίαση του ναυαγίου του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174738
> 
> http://amorgis.blogspot.gr/2010/11/blog-post.html


το ναυάγιο ειναι κομμένο,πλέον,σε δυο κομμάτια.Τα αμπάρια εχουν διαλυθεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Παρατημένο και μισομπαζομένο εδώ και χρόνια πάνω στα μπλόκια στις εκβολές του Κηφισού είναι μέρος από κάποιο σκάφος. Το όνομα ΑΓ. ΣΩΣΤΗΣ φαίνεται ξεκάθρα στην πλώρη του, ενώ πιο πίσω στέκεται και το κουφάρι του ρυμουλκού ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ.

IMG_20170212_175149.jpg IMG_20170212_175242.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Παρατημένο και μισομπαζομένο εδώ και χρόνια πάνω στα μπλόκια στις εκβολές του Κηφισού είναι μέρος από κάποιο σκάφος. Το όνομα ΑΓ. ΣΩΣΤΗΣ φαίνεται ξεκάθρα στην πλώρη του, ενώ πιο πίσω στέκεται και το κουφάρι του ρυμουλκού ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ.
> 
> IMG_20170212_175149.jpg IMG_20170212_175242.jpg


Φίλε Ellinis για το ΑΓ. ΣΩΣΤΗΣ δεν έχω στοιχεία δυστυχώς. Πιθανότατα πρόκειται για αλιευτικό ή φορτηγόλαντζα. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το μικρό ρυμουλκό ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ πίσω του το οποίο δεν έχω δει η φωτογραφήσει ποτέ παρόλο που το βλέπω πολλά χρόνια στις καταχωρήσεις των GREEK SHIPPING DIRECTORIES με όνομα "ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Ρ.Κ.". Το συγκεκριμένο ανήκε στην εταιρεία ΑΡΜΟΣ Α.Ε., είναι κατασκευής του 1973 και 48 gt. Εμφανίζεται στα Greek Shipping Directories to 1995 έχοντας νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2033 και ΔΔΣ SV3184. Την καριέρα του πριν το 1995 δεν την έχω δυστυχώς. Στα τελευταία GSD αναφέρεται ότι είναι παροπλισμένο από το 2009. Επειδή δεν υπάρχει επαρκής φωτογραφική τεκμηρίωση για το συγκεκριμένο ρυμουλκό, αν υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη φωτογραφία ή αν μπορεί κάποιος από τους φίλους που δραστηριοποιούνται στην περιοχή να το φωτογραφήσει επιπρόσθετα, το υλικό θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτο !

----------


## hayabusa

Εναέρια πλάνα από το ναυάγιο του Mediterranean Sky στην Ελευσίνα τραβηγμένα ένα ηλιόλουστο άπόγευμα του περασμένου καλοκαιριού  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

> Προκειται για προσαραγμενο πλοιο στην Ακρα Λιγγι στις νοτιες ακτες της Καρπαθου. 
> 
> Δεν γνωριζω περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την ταυτοτητα του σκαφους. Βρεθηκα  στο νησι το περασμενο καλοκαιρι και απλα φωτογραφησα το ναυαγιο απο  μακρυα. 
> 
> Η Ακρα Λιγγι ειναι ενα Ακρωτηριο που ανηκει εξ ολοκληρου στην ιδιοκτησια  του αεροδρομιου της Καρπαθου και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα προσεγγισης του  ναυαγιου παρα μονο απο τη θαλασσα. Αναφερω την πιθανοτητα η προσεγγιση  του ναυαγιου να χρειαζεται ειδικη αδεια λογω του αεροδρομιου
> 
> Ρωτωντας τους ντοπιους εμαθα οτι προκειται για Τουρκικο πλοιο, που
> αμεσως μετα την προσαραξη του καταληστευθηκε απο διαφορους ''ενδιαφερομενους''.
> 
> ...





> *GEMAR I* 
> Σημαία : Κωνσταντινούπολης 
> Αριθμός νηολογίου 4845. 
> Διαστάσεις πλοίου : μήκος 57,55 μέτρα Χ 8,00
> Προσάραξε στην άκρα ΛΙΓΓΙ στις 16 Νοεμβρίου του 1982. 
> .


Το πρωραίο τμήμα του GEMAR I είναι οτι απομένει σήμερα πάνω στα βράχια του Ακρωτηρίου Λίγγι της Καρπάθου. Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1981 στην Τούζλα της Τουρκίας και λέγεται οτι ο πλοίαρχος του αποπειράθηκε να αυτοκτονήσει όταν κατάλαβε οτι το σκάφος του ήταν οριστικά χαμένο... Χιλιάδες μικροσκοπικά κομμάτια από το σκουριασμένο σκαρί του βρίσκονται παντού ανάμεσα στα βράχια.
Πενήντα λεπτά περπάτημα από τις πανέμορφες παραλίες στο Διακόφτι, πάνω σε βράχια και πουρνάρια, και άλλα τόσα να γυρίσεις πίσω... αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο!

IMG_20190405_162311.jpg IMG_20190405_162541.jpg IMG_20190405_163140.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mερικές σημερινές φωτο από τα ναυάγια τριών μότορσιπ και ενός μικρού σκάφους λίγο έξω από την Πρέβεζα. 

PREV1.jpg UNKN2.jpg IMG_1112.jpg

Περίοικος μου  είπε οτι είναι εκεί πάνω από 30 χρόνια και ανήκαν σε κάποιον που έχει  και το παραπλήσιο ξενοδοχείο Margarona. Ονόματα των πλοίων δεν ήξερε  αλλά αχνοφαίνεται το όνομα του πιο αριστερά που είναι το ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ-Κ για  το οποίο υπάρχει φωτο εδώ: http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1737078
Οι βάσεις αναφέρουν οτι είχε διαλυθεί το 1985 αλλά όπως βλέπουμε υπάρχει έστω και έτσι. Των άλλων δυο τα ονόματα δεν φαίνονται...  Υπάρχει και βίντεο από drone από τα ναυάγια στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ2wXi43j10

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε ενα παλιό ελληνικό περιοδικό βρήκα αυτή τη φωτο, που πρέπει να είναι κάποιο μότορσιπ που ανελκύσθηκε (κομμένο στα δύο) μετά από χρόνια.
> Το πρόχειρα γραμμένο όνομα λέει ή ξεκινάει από ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα ποιό ή που μπορεί να είναι; Βρήκα οτι ενα φορτηγό με το όνομα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ είχε βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας, μπορεί να είναι αυτό;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73960





> *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ* 
> Με Ελληνική σημαία Νηολόγιο Πειραιά με αριθμό 6598 
> Διαστάσεις : μήκος 54,31 μέτρα, πλάτος 8,84 ολικής χωρητικότητας 499 κόρων και καθαρό 217 κόρων.
> Ναυπηγήσεως του 1957 και ιδιοκτησίας Μαρίας συζύγου Μανούσου Κουτρουμπά.
> Μετέφερε 730 τόνους λίπασμα (φωσφορική αμμωνία) σε σάκους.
> Στις 13 ΦΛΕΒΑΡΗ 1978 και ώρα 06.30 κατέπλευσε στο λιμένα της Καβάλας με μόνιμη δεξιά κλίση 22 μοιρών και να προσδέσει εσωτερικά του κυματοθραύστη. 
> Όμως παρά τη βοήθεια του ρυμουλκού της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας και των αντλιών του πλοίου η κλίση του αύξανε συνεχώς κι όταν έφτασε τις 28° το μηχανοστάσιο εγκαταλείφθηκε και κλείστηκαν τα επιστόμια. 
> Στις 16.45 οι κάβοι πρόσδεσης αποκόπηκαν και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΜΒΡΟΥ 
> βυθίστηκε στη θέση της πλεύρισής του εντός λιμένος.
> ...


Τελικά μας πήρε κάτι χρόνια αλλά βρέθηκε οτι το ναυάγιο είναι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ που βυθίστηκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 1989 στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Κόπηκε και ανελκύστηκε το 1992 για να διαλυθεί επί τόπου. Ήταν ένα παλιό σκαρί του 1947 για το οποίο μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε περισσότερα εδώ.
Και μια φωτογραφία του στο Πέραμα ως CICILIANA το 1971 από το Σουηδικό Ναυτικό Μουσείο.

Ciciliana - Efti Shipping - 1971.jpg

Το είχα πετύχει και το 1989 στον Ασπρόπυργο δεμένο δίπλα στο STACOCO
stacoco - panagia castrou - others photoshop.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Τελικά μας πήρε κάτι χρόνια αλλά βρέθηκε οτι το ναυάγιο είναι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ που βυθίστηκε τον Δεκέμβριο του 1989 στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Κόπηκε και ανελκύστηκε το 1992 για να διαλυθεί επί τόπου. Ήταν ένα παλιό σκαρί του 1947 για το οποίο μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε περισσότερα εδώ.
> Και μια φωτογραφία του στο Πέραμα ως CICILIANA το 1971 από το Σουηδικό Ναυτικό Μουσείο.
> 
> Ciciliana - Efti Shipping - 1971.jpg
> 
> Το είχα πετύχει και το 1989 στον Ασπρόπυργο δεμένο δίπλα στο STACOCO
> stacoco - panagia castrou - others photoshop.jpg


Το 1985 το είδαμε και το φωτογραφήσαμε στην Ελευσίνα στην πρώτη μας επίσκεψη εκεί με τον αδελφό μου. Από ότι βλέπω το έχει φωτογραφήσει και ο Peter Fitzpatrick στην ίδια θέση που το είχαμε βγάλει και εμείς. Δείτε *εδώ*. Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 4435 (Β΄Κλάση), ΔΔΣ SV3343.

----------


## esperos

Υπό κατάσχεση στην  Κάλυμνο  6 Αυγούστου 1984.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το 1985 το είδαμε και το φωτογραφήσαμε στην Ελευσίνα στην πρώτη μας επίσκεψη εκεί με τον αδελφό μου. Από ότι βλέπω το έχει φωτογραφήσει και ο Peter Fitzpatrick στην ίδια θέση που το είχαμε βγάλει και εμείς. Δείτε *εδώ*. Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 4435 (Β΄Κλάση), ΔΔΣ SV3343.


To θυμάμαι δεμένο καιρό στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας όπως στην φωτό του Peter.Aυτό ήταν ανθρακοφόρο ( collier ) κ μετέφερε κάρβουνο γιά την αγγλική ΔΕΗ. Με τις μπίγες που του πρόσθεσαν εδώ,έδειχνε πιό όμορφο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Bλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του OCEAN COUNTESS στην Αυλίδα θυμήθηκα και ένα άλλο κουφάρι που είχα δει εκεί δίπλα το 2010.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152978
> 
> Το μικρό επιβατηγό SENIORITA (1.002 κοχ) προσάραξε στα αβαθή το βράδυ  της 13.1.1999 όταν εξεράγη ένας μηχανισμός που είχε τοποθετηθεί στα  ύφαλα του. Υπάρχει το σχετικό ραπόρτο των Lloyds εδώ.
> 
> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1965 στη Βουλγαρία ως KARA-DAG για τη Σοβιετική Azov Shipping Co,          και το1974 πήρε το όνομα ADMIRAL LUNIN, μάλλον ως εκπαιδευτικό, αρχικά της Ναυτικής Σχολής στη Ρίγα και κατόπιν στο Ροστόβ. 
> Το 1989 το πήραν Έλληνες και μετονομάστηκε SENIORITA και τελικά το 1998 πήρε το GAMEBOY υπό σημαία Ονδούρας με σκοπό να γίνει πλωτό καζίνο. Από οτι έχω διαβάσει ήταν για ένα μικρό διάστημα το 1994 πλωτή καφετέρια στη Χαλκίδα.
> 
> ...


Το ναυάγιο του SENIORITA, 11 χρόνια μετά την προηγούμενη επίσκεψη.

IMG_1981.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ναυάγιο του SENIORITA, 11 χρόνια μετά την προηγούμενη επίσκεψη.
> 
> IMG_1981.jpg


To βαπόρι αριστερά που μοιάζει με ρο-ρό,ποιό είναι;

----------


## gioannis13

Avantis ....... !

----------


## esperos

> Το ναυάγιο του SENIORITA, 11 χρόνια μετά την προηγούμενη επίσκεψη.
> 
> IMG_1981.jpg


Μιας και επανήλθε στη μνήμη να προσθέσω και εγώ κάτι.
Το πλοίο πρέπει να ανήκε στη κλάση GEORGI DIMITROV. Όταν το πρωτοσυνάντησα στο Ξαβέρι είχε ακόμη το όνομα KARA-DAG πάνω από τη γέφυρα δεξιά και αριστερά μετά γράφτηκε πρόχειρα στη πλώρη το νέο του όνομα SENIORITA. Αγοραστής μάλλον ο μακαρίτης Αντώνιος Λελάκης.
Τρεις φωτογραφίες στο Ξαβέρι όταν πρωτοήλθε, στην Χαλκίδα ως club, στην Χαλκίδα αρόδου.

LB&W164.jpgM96B&W0003.jpgSLIDESMALL209.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και επανήλθε στη μνήμη να προσθέσω και εγώ κάτι.
> Το πλοίο πρέπει να ανήκε στη κλάση GEORGI DIMITROV. Όταν το πρωτοσυνάντησα στο Ξαβέρι είχε ακόμη το όνομα KARA-DAG πάνω από τη γέφυρα δεξιά και αριστερά μετά γράφτηκε πρόχειρα στη πλώρη το νέο του όνομα SENIORITA. Αγοραστής μάλλον ο μακαρίτης Αντώνιος Λελάκης.
> Τρεις φωτογραφίες στο Ξαβέρι όταν πρωτοήλθε, στην Χαλκίδα ως club, στην Χαλκίδα αρόδου.
> 
> LB&W164.jpgM96B&W0003.jpgSLIDESMALL209.jpg


Ήταν μέλος μιάς κλάσης 11 σκαφών που ναυπηγήθηκαν γιά λογαριασμό της ΕΣΣΔ στα G.DIMITROV της Βάρνας μεταξύ 1960-1967. Το ΚΑRA-DAG ήταν του 1966. Είχαν κάποιες διαφορές με το βουλγάρικο GEORGI DIMITROV το οποίο άλλωστε χτίστηκε το 1957. Απασχολήθηκαν σε διάφορες γραμμές της χώρας τους, ενώ πολλά απ'αυτά μετατράπηκαν σε εκπαιδευτικά.Μερικά χαρακτηριστικά τους  1002 grt, 1 μηχανή SKL  13.0 kn , 250 επιβάτες.

----------


## hayabusa

Πριν λίγο καιρό εντόπισα στην περιοχή Βίδι της Τροιζήνας, ουσιαστικά ανάμεσα στον Πόρο και τον Γαλατά το ναυάγιο ενός μικρού motorship για το οποίο δεν ειχα ακούσει ποτέ τίποτα παρότι επισκέπτομαι πολλά χρόνια την ευρύτερη περιοχή. 

Παρακάτω μπορείτε να το δείτε σε βίντεο από το drone. Γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα στοιχεία ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πριν λίγο καιρό εντόπισα στην περιοχή Βίδι της Τροιζήνας, ουσιαστικά ανάμεσα στον Πόρο και τον Γαλατά το ναυάγιο ενός μικρού motorship για το οποίο δεν ειχα ακούσει ποτέ τίποτα παρότι επισκέπτομαι πολλά χρόνια την ευρύτερη περιοχή. 
> 
> Παρακάτω μπορείτε να το δείτε σε βίντεο από το drone. Γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα στοιχεία ;


Όνομα δεν μπόρεσες να δεις; 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι ότι πρόκειται γιά δεξαμενόπλοιο ιαπωνικής μάλλον κατασκευής το οποίο πιθανόν  χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως υδροφόρα όπως συμβαίνει με σκάφη αυτού του τύπου κ μεγέθους στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Όνομα δεν μπόρεσες να δεις; 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι ότι πρόκειται γιά δεξαμενόπλοιο ιαπωνικής μάλλον κατασκευής το οποίο πιθανόν  χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως υδροφόρα όπως συμβαίνει με σκάφη αυτού του τύπου κ μεγέθους στον Αργοσαρωνικό.


Βίκτωρα Χιώτη υπάρχει ακόμα μία υδροφόρα αμερικάνικης κατασκευής δεκαετίας 30 η Αγία Παρασκευή η οποία έφερνε νερό στην Υδρα μέχρι τα μέσα του 2000 -2010 από τα Μέθανα κοντά στον Πόρο η οποία ήταν ίδια με της φωτογραφίας. Αν δεν είναι η ίδια που βυθίστηκε είναι αδελφό καράβι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Moιάζει με αυτά του Μπούφη στις Σπέτσες.Το καράβι αυτό πρέπει να είναι κατασκευής 60-70.

----------


## hayabusa

> Όνομα δεν μπόρεσες να δεις; 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι ότι πρόκειται γιά δεξαμενόπλοιο ιαπωνικής μάλλον κατασκευής το οποίο πιθανόν  χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως υδροφόρα όπως συμβαίνει με σκάφη αυτού του τύπου κ μεγέθους στον Αργοσαρωνικό.


δυστυχώς το όνομα δεν φαινόταν πουθενά. 
Όσο έψαξα, εκ των υστέρων,  η μόνη πληροφορία που βρήκα είναι ότι το πλοίο μάλλον λεγόταν Rolini. τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν έχω παραπάνω πληροφορίες για την προέλευση του σκάφους αλλά αν και σε αυτή τη φωτο από το GoogleEarth φαίνεται οτι ονομαζόταν ΡΟΛΙΝΙ, ψάχνοντας κατέληξα οτι ονομαζόταν ΡΟΔΙΝΙ

26734409_1939860279675055_3013433467910121751_n.jpg

Εκτιμώ οτι ήταν το παρακάτω σκάφος στο miramar ship index:
Screenshot 2021-10-27 at 12-31-14 Ship Miramar Ship Index.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν έχω παραπάνω πληροφορίες για την προέλευση του σκάφους αλλά αν και σε αυτή τη φωτο από το GoogleEarth φαίνεται οτι ονομαζόταν ΡΟΛΙΝΙ, ψάχνοντας κατέληξα οτι ονομαζόταν ΡΟΔΙΝΙ
> 
> 26734409_1939860279675055_3013433467910121751_n.jpg
> 
> Εκτιμώ οτι ήταν το παρακάτω σκάφος στο miramar ship index:
> Screenshot 2021-10-27 at 12-31-14 Ship Miramar Ship Index.png


K εγώ νομίζω ότι πρόκειται γιά αυτό.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Πριν λίγο καιρό εντόπισα στην περιοχή Βίδι της Τροιζήνας, ουσιαστικά ανάμεσα στον Πόρο και τον Γαλατά το ναυάγιο ενός μικρού motorship για το οποίο δεν ειχα ακούσει ποτέ τίποτα παρότι επισκέπτομαι πολλά χρόνια την ευρύτερη περιοχή.


Ο χαρτης της navionics δειχνει ενα ναυαγιο στη θεση 37.49702N,23.45432E, μπροστα απο το σταδιο του Γαλατα, 140m απο την ακτη.
 Λεει ομως οτι ειναι μονιμα βυθισμενο περιπου 1.8m. Απο ποια θεση απογειωσατε το drone; Νομιζω στην αρχη φαινεται το εναεριο καλωδιο, κανω λαθος;

----------


## hayabusa

> Ο χαρτης της navionics δειχνει ενα ναυαγιο στη θεση 37.49702N,23.45432E, μπροστα απο το σταδιο του Γαλατα, 140m απο την ακτη.
>  Λεει ομως οτι ειναι μονιμα βυθισμενο περιπου 1.8m. Απο ποια θεση απογειωσατε το drone; Νομιζω στην αρχη φαινεται το εναεριο καλωδιο, κανω λαθος;



To σημείο απογείωσης ήταν από το Βύδι  :Smile:

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> To σημείο απογείωσης ήταν από το Βύδι


Ναι, στον ορμο Βυδι ο χαρτης δειχνει αρκετα ναυαγια. Σε ενα απο αυτα υπαρχει παρατηρηση με ημερομηνια 2004 που αναφερει water ferry.
Για το RODINI το vesselfinder αναφερει πλοιοκτητες τους C.Diamantis ως FRYNI 1955, YIANNAKIS S. 1965,Nafs Sg Co ως TAKIS V 1981 και RODINI 1984.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ναι, στον ορμο Βυδι ο χαρτης δειχνει αρκετα ναυαγια. Σε ενα απο αυτα υπαρχει παρατηρηση με ημερομηνια 2004 που αναφερει water ferry.
> Για το RODINI το vesselfinder αναφερει πλοιοκτητες τους C.Diamantis ως FRYNI 1955, YIANNAKIS S. 1965,Nafs Sg Co ως TAKIS V 1981 και RODINI 1984.


Λαθος η παρατηρηση εχει ημερομηνια 2014 οχι 2004.

----------

